# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - July 2014



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's the latest thread for July one of the hottest months of the year.

See the average temperatures for July here.

The thread for June 2014 is here.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

se5, anyone can start it & then a mod will pointlessly make it 'sticky'.

You just have to be careful what you call it these days, for some reason.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> You just have to be careful what you call it these days, for some reason.


On the contrary, I would've thought the naming convention was fairly straight forward: "Brixton news, rumour and general chat - <MONTH> <YEAR>"

So for example, as this is July in the year of our Lord 2014, the title should be: "Brixton news, rumour and general chat - July 2014"

Whereas, for example, if this were June, the title should be: "Brixton news, rumour and general chat - June 2014"

Try not to over think the problem, sometimes these challenges are simpler than you might realise.

HTH.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, better to conform, isn't it. Don't question anything. Down with variety!  Etc.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Back on topic, this is an interesting twist:  Lambeth Council cashes in on Town Hall PR skills with launch of Lambeth Communications


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Love this World Cup artwork - the artists hopes to regularly change the artwork too.







Brixton’s A & C Continental Grocers get a wonderful World Cup-themed paint job


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Back on topic,


All the posts on the thread so far have been on topic, tbf.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## netbob (Jul 1, 2014)

Open Streetmap mapping Brixton this Thursday: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/London#Thu_3rd_July_Brixton_Mapping_Evening


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 1, 2014)

What first that struck me about this topic was that the opening image looks to be from the same set as the one used on the front of Kíla's Luna Park


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> What first that struck me about this topic was that the opening image looks to be from the same set as the one used on the front of Kíla's Luna Park


I'll have you know that I took the picture in this thread myself many years ago! (although it is a very unoriginal subject).


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll have you know that I took the picture in this thread myself many years ago! (although it is a very unoriginal subject).


Sorry was not suggesting you pilfered it, I was kind thinking they may have or that it was taken from a Creative Commons photo archive I can't find (tinyeye couldn't find a match)


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> Sorry was not suggesting you pilfered it, I was kind thinking they may have or that it was taken from a Creative Commons photo archive I can't find (tinyeye couldn't find a match)


There must be thousands of pics like this one. It even looks like it might be the same ride!


----------



## T & P (Jul 1, 2014)

Incidentally, I see we are very close to reaching the 250,000th post on the Brixton forum. I think Onket should buy a drink to the poster who nails it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, I see we are very close to reaching the 250,000th post on the Brixton forum. I think Onket should buy a drink to the poster who nails it.


And if it's about gentrification he should buy the poster a bonus whiskey chaser


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Back on topic, this is an interesting twist:  Lambeth Council cashes in on Town Hall PR skills with launch of Lambeth Communications



You say "interesting twist", I say "bankrupt within a year"!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

There was another Coldharbour Kick Off a moment ago with some sort of yoot conflagration.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2014)

The Brixton Blog was reporting unfolding events at the incipient gay squat at Joy - I may try to get a photo or two in a minute. Make sonething to talk about to the more middle class types at the LJAG meeting later.

http://www.brixtonblog.com/police-o...r-joy-brixton-store-in-coldharbour-lane/23271


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, I see we are very close to reaching the 250,000th post on the Brixton forum. I think Onket should buy a drink to the poster who nails it.


I think I should be bought a pint by the poster who makes that post.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2014)

Congrats to local lad Jay Rayner who has diversified his brand to become a festival act
He is performing at the No 6 festival in September.........


> _Arts and Culture is an integral part of what makes *No*.*6* such an utterly unique festival. We have hand-picked a selection of inspirational, award-winning authors, poets, actors, filmmakers and artists, and asked them to create something special for *No*.*6*. We want to challenge the artists and the audience. Together with our friends from Faber Social, Caught By The River, Finders Keepers, Heavenly Films, The Idler Academy, The Quietus, Salon London and Walk The Plank, we have programmed a weekend of intimate, bespoke performances from artists as diverse as Charlie Higson and Andrew Weatherall, Viv Albertine and Gavin Turk, Kevin Rowlands and *JayRayner*.{/I]_


_ 
I imagine he'll go down well at a do that promises........



......the most unique and memorable accommodation imaginable… Stay in the picturesque village at the centre of the festival site… Snuggle into a four-poster bed in the historic Portmeirion Castle… Rest up in a stately gatehouse, tower or a cosy cottage, many of which have been featured in the cult TV series The Prisoner. Festival No.6 offers luxury yurts, tipis and bell tents

Click to expand...

as well as.......



proper real ale and a pulled pork sandwich while watching your favourite band. Drop into our pop-up champagne and oyster bar in the Portmeirion gardens, Or just snoop and peruse around the festival food stalls that we have chosen with care, with particular emphasis on local and organic produce.

Click to expand...


http://www.festivalnumber6.com/_


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

CH1 said:


> The Brixton Blog was reporting unfolding events at the incipient gay squat at Joy - I may try to get a photo or two in a minute. Make sonething to talk about to the more middle class types at the LJAG meeting later.
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/police-o...r-joy-brixton-store-in-coldharbour-lane/23271


I've moved it to a separate thread here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...er-social-centre-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> _http://www.festivalnumber6.com/_


Everything's fucking "pulled pork" these days.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Everything's fucking "pulled pork" these days.


yep, but it's the modern day eqivalent of cocktail sausages


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2014)

It's normally very tasty, too.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been to Festival No 6. Really nice venue for a festival


----------



## Manter (Jul 1, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> yep, but it's the modern day eqivalent of cocktail sausages


I reckon cheese and pineapple on sticks in a half potato covered in tinfoil is due a post ironic revival. I may do a pop up something-or-other


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> All the posts on the thread so far have been on topic, tbf.



Haven't you got anywhere better to be onket?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> Haven't you got anywhere better to be onket?


Onket


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> I reckon cheese and pineapple on sticks in a half potato covered in tinfoil is due a post ironic revival. I may do a pop up something-or-other


Will you also be doing a hedgehog of olives and silverskin pickled onions?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> It's normally very tasty, too.


I'm glad that you said "normally"  I bought some pulled pork pastries a few days ago.  They looked okay and were onionfree so *shrug*.  Sweet, bland, meh.


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> Haven't you got anywhere better to be onket?


Don't mince your words, what are you getting at?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 2, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I'm glad that you said "normally"  I bought some pulled pork pastries a few days ago.  They looked okay and were onionfree so *shrug*.  Sweet, bland, meh.


 
I like pulled pork even if it is a bit faddy at the moment. I don't think it would work in a pastry though, if it's not really fresh it'll dry out.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> I reckon cheese and pineapple on sticks in a half potato covered in tinfoil is due a post ironic revival. I may do a pop up something-or-other


.....but nobody tried to promote festivals with the help of a cheese and pineapple hedgehog even its heyday


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I like pulled pork even if it is a bit faddy at the moment. I don't think it would work in a pastry though, if it's not really fresh it'll dry out.


The filling included red peppers, and the spices were authentic enough, it's just that the overall impression was sweet, hardly any meat, and not even very aromatic.  Think I'll have a go at doing my own.


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> .....but nobody tried to promote festivals with the help of a cheese and pineapple hedgehog even its heyday


They missed a trick!


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Will you also be doing a hedgehog of olives and silverskin pickled onions?


Olives are a bit exotic. Prawn cocktail made with ketchup and salad cream maybe


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jul 2, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a good venue in Brixton that's available to hire for a couple of hours at an affordable price? We live in a small flat and want to organise a small children's party but don't have the space at home...


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a good venue in Brixton that's available to hire for a couple of house at an affordable price? We live in a small flat and want to organise a small children's party but don't have the space at home...


 the children's centre in brockwell park. Next to the playground. We've been to a couple of parties there and it's great


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a good venue in Brixton that's available to hire for a couple of house at an affordable price? We live in a small flat and want to organise a small children's party but don't have the space at home...


Effra Social?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

This lot - who "help their clients create rich, meaningful and commercially valuable truth" are coming to Brixton Market. And I'm invited!


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jul 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> the children's centre in brockwell park. Next to the playground. We've been to a couple of parties there and it's great


Thanks! I don't know why I didn't think of it myself -we've also been to a party there and it was lovely.


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jul 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Effra Social?


Also a good idea and very close to us too, thank you. Will make a few phone calls today.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

editor said:


> This lot...


Warning: Don't click on that link if you're likely to have an adverse reaction to news about a hideous touchy-feely, buzzword-laden brand marketing team about to slither into Brixton.



> We help brands create truth by charting the everyday and cultural cosmologies – the innumerable, subtle forces that shape and reshape people’s lives and decisions.
> 
> This is insight as a creative act, where cultural understanding generates rich, meaningful and commercially valuable truth. It’s truth that drives innovation, stimulating new ideas and territories, and tells emotionally engaging brand stories. Stories that resonate; stories that connect with people, move them and get shared and retold.
> 
> The truth is ever-changing and so are we.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Warning: Don't click on that link if you're likely to have an adverse reaction to news about a hideous touchy-feely, buzzword-laden brand marketing team about to slither into Brixton.


Did they REALLY redesign the Royal Opera House and Easyjet? What an odd combination. I wish they got ROH to charge Easyjet seat prices.
BTW why is their web site apparently hosted in Montserrat?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Did they REALLY redesign the Royal Opera House and Easyjet? What an odd combination. I wish they got ROH to charge Easyjet seat prices.
> BTW why is their web site apparently hosted in Montserrat?


Oh, I think I might have to spin this out into a separate thread as I'm getting some real quality stuff from them now.


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, I think I might have to spin this out into a separate thread as I'm getting some real quality stuff from them now.


Great, another sneer-fest. What U75 does best.


----------



## se5 (Jul 2, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a good venue in Brixton that's available to hire for a couple of hours at an affordable price? We live in a small flat and want to organise a small children's party but don't have the space at home...



The Mulberry Centre in Myatts Fields Park is pretty good too - we've arranged and been to several childrens parties there: http://www.myattsfieldspark.info/the-mulberry-centre--one-oclock-club.html#Multimes and afterwards the children can go to the playground for waterplay


----------



## technical (Jul 2, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Also a good idea and very close to us too, thank you. Will make a few phone calls today.



We had our daughter's birthday party at Elm Court School on Elm Park a couple of months ago. It was great and the staff were lovely.


----------



## felixgolightly (Jul 2, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a good venue in Brixton that's available to hire for a couple of hours at an affordable price? We live in a small flat and want to organise a small children's party but don't have the space at home...



Papas Park is worth a call too.  Haven't been since the cafe's been done up, but they used to lay on food for parties, hire the little hall in the back.  Its a nice little park and worthy of support.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a good venue in Brixton that's available to hire for a couple of hours at an affordable price? We live in a small flat and want to organise a small children's party but don't have the space at home...



Effra Early Years Centre, or the One O'Clock Club in Brockwell Park?


----------



## se5 (Jul 2, 2014)

Today is the last day to get your entry forms in for the scarecrow and recycled garden competitions at the Lambeth Country Show - http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/get-involved/


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh, for fuck's sake. Now I've been sent the press release for 'The First Social Petwork for Cat Aficionados,' because it was made in Brixton.

It's "a new app for the feline community. It enables feline friends to forget about the tweeting; this app allows all to meow to their heart’s content and purr in their natural voice. Friends can literally paw at each other by creating and sharing videos and photos."


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Everything's fucking "pulled pork" these days.



Even masturbation is "pulled pork" nowadays.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 2, 2014)

CH1 said:


> The Brixton Blog was reporting unfolding events at the incipient gay squat at Joy - I may try to get a photo or two in a minute. Make sonething to talk about to the more middle class types at the LJAG meeting later.
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/police-o...r-joy-brixton-store-in-coldharbour-lane/23271



damn I forgot to look when I was in Brixton this afternoon. What is going on there today, any one know? 
should I give up stitch and bitch this evening and get down there in my campest hat?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 2, 2014)

memespring said:


> Open Streetmap mapping Brixton this Thursday: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/London#Thu_3rd_July_Brixton_Mapping_Evening



I read this - but what does it mean? mapping what and how? and how does that relate to drinking?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 2, 2014)

Emmanusquelle said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a good venue in Brixton that's available to hire for a couple of hours at an affordable price? We live in a small flat and want to organise a small children's party but don't have the space at home...


 You could try CAFE in the arches at Loughborough Junction http://www.sunshineiarts.co.uk/venue-hire/ or the St Vincent's community centre or SixBrixton (6 Somerleyton Rd).


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> damn I forgot to look when I was in Brixton this afternoon. What is going on there today, any one know?
> should I give up stitch and bitch this evening and get down there in my campest hat?


I just went past (5 pm) and no Police and no people either.
Not sure if there is anyone in. Maybe you ring the bell and wait to be admitted like a 1970s nightclub?  I'm gonna try and find some relevant twitter feed in case there's more info.
They were supposed to be showing videos about militant gay squats in East Berlin, Philadelphia and a factory in South London. I fancied that.

_*Wednesday 2nd July BAKING & ENTERING [2pm – midnight]*

*2pm Unwanted household goods donation event! Bring us yr spare plates, cutlery, cups, cooking equipment, bedding, food for dinner, etc.*

*7pm Squatting workshop – Squatters Legal Network share practical skills and legal knowledge, essential for all squatters & wannabe-squatters.*

*9.30pm Dinner & short films*

*Sass Squat (Sasha Wortzel, 2009) A portrait of an all-queer squat in West Philadelphia. This piece examines the significance of reclaiming underutilized space through the exploration of a unique living space and the people who call it home*

*Battle of Tutenhaus (Juliet Bashore, 1991) Tutenhaus, the “House of Queers”, a squat in 1980s East Berlin, survived attacks from neo-nazis but was violently evicted by the West German police after reunification.*

*Colorama 2 (Kahm Fiaa Enck, 2013) a group of strangers inhabit an empty photo printing lab in South London. part of an unwinding spiral of explorations within spaces thought abandoned, their journey together is one of stuttered re-awakenings and collective desires amidst the discards of a dying world*_


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

I just took a look too and noticed the lack of lurking cops.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh, they said that they may not open till 7pm tonight.


----------



## T & P (Jul 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, for fuck's sake. Now I've been sent the press release for 'The First Social Petwork for Cat Aficionados,' because it was made in Brixton.
> 
> It's "a new app for the feline community. It enables feline friends to forget about the tweeting; this app allows all to meow to their heart’s content and purr in their natural voice. Friends can literally paw at each other by creating and sharing videos and photos."


This is relevant to my interests and, I suspect, those of many other regulars here


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 2, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I just went past (5 pm) and no Police and no people either.
> Not sure if there is anyone in. Maybe you ring the bell and wait to be admitted like a 1970s nightclub?  I'm gonna try and find some relevant twitter feed in case there's more info.
> They were supposed to be showing videos about militant gay squats in East Berlin, Philadelphia and a factory in South London. I fancied that.
> 
> ...


Sounds great.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm there now, a workshop on squatting is about to start. This place is great.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 2, 2014)

T & P said:


> This is relevant to my interests and, I suspect, those of many other regulars here



Fucking wankers rocking up here and trying to supercede my cats of Brixton calendar


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 2, 2014)

That was really really good. General legal advice and discussion of the state of affairs for squatters and squatting in the UK.

Interesting news about the police here:
- one of the excuses the police were trying to use yesterday to stop people coming in was to "prevent a breach of the peace"
- apparently there's some kind of special command in the Met established for dealing with parties since that kid died at the rave in Croydon, and this space was on their radar before anything even happened

Unhappy news: at 10:30 this morning the police stopped and searched one of the squat crew between the space and the Tube and arrested him for "going equipped" because he had a spanner and an allen key (or something about on that grade) in his bag. The group (House of Brag, by the way) are asking for solidarity help with that, like calling the police station to ask if he's okay - if I heard it right his name is Zak Pankhurst - or joining a gathering outside. I can't be there now but if anyone reading this wants to join I'm sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 3, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Fucking wankers rocking up here and trying to supercede my cats of Brixton calendar



nothing could supercede your lovely calendar! and I don't do apps anyway


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 3, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> That was really really good. General legal advice and discussion of the state of affairs for squatters and squatting in the UK.
> 
> Interesting news about the police here:
> - one of the excuses the police were trying to use yesterday to stop people coming in was to "prevent a breach of the peace"
> ...



That sounds like the old days, breach of the peace could mean always anything they wanted. Why did the police think there would be a rave here?  
Sorry I didn't make it tonight, but hope too soon. 
Hope the social thing this evening went ok


----------



## se5 (Jul 3, 2014)

Article on the Guardian website in which Councillor Edward Davie reassures us that everything will be alright without any opposition councillors to scrutinise the council:

*In Lambeth's one-party state, who will hold Labour councillors to account?*
http://www.theguardian.com/local-go...arty-state-labour-councillors-hold-to-account


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2014)

se5 said:


> Article on the Guardian website in which Councillor Edward Davie reassures us that everything will be alright without any opposition councillors to scrutinise the council:
> 
> *In Lambeth's one-party state, who will hold Labour councillors to account?*
> http://www.theguardian.com/local-go...arty-state-labour-councillors-hold-to-account


Did I read him right? They are scrapping scrutiny sub-committees to improve the level of scrutiny.

I have a facsimile edition of Orwell's 1984 upstairs. Newspeak is alive and well in Lambeth!


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

This looks a decent scheme:
Lambeth commits to free & subsidised cycle training for anyone who lives, works or studies in the borough


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Lambeth Council launches questionnaire on regenerating ten Brixton streets over ten years - details of another Lambeth consultation about the 'public realm,' focussed on these streets: Atlantic Road, Coldharbour Lane, Electric Avenue, Pope’s Road, Brixton Station Road, Front of Police Station, Acre Lane (East), Brighton Terrace, St. Matthew’s Churchyard and Somerleyton Passage.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Coming up next week in Southwyck House - Who Policies The Police – Brixton film screening, 8th July

It's being put on by the South London Revolutionary Communist Group. I had no idea they still existed!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Lambeth Council launches questionnaire on regenerating ten Brixton streets over ten years - details of another Lambeth consultation about the 'public realm,' focussed on these streets: Atlantic Road, Coldharbour Lane, Electric Avenue, Pope’s Road, Brixton Station Road, Front of Police Station, Acre Lane (East), Brighton Terrace, St. Matthew’s Churchyard and Somerleyton Passage.


Unfortunately this does not include the "Coldharbour Open Space". Rachel Heywood, Matt Parr, Thomsz Compton (Fluid Consultants) and Tom Bridgman (Lambeth Regeneration) seem committed to playing pass-the-parcel on that. 

If they wait long enough Coldharbour Lane Properties (owner of the car-wash site) will come up with some ghastly tower block proposal.

Where is the commitment to public realm we used to have?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's a piece about the (ahem) 'Truth' agency:
The horrible Truth is coming to Brixton Market, a multinational marketing agency dressed up as the ‘concerned’ Tea Exchange


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

More Brixton/Lambeth news:
Lambeth Council secures funding to test out co-op parks (not sure I'm bowled over by this concept)
and 
Lambeth teachers to take industrial action on 10th July as part of national pay dispute 


> Teachers’ pay has been slashed in real terms by 15% over the course of this government. A recently appointed teacher is over £2,500 worse off, a teacher with six years’ experience is over £3,500 worse off and more experienced teachers are nearly £4,500 worse off.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a piece about the (ahem) 'Truth' agency:
> The horrible Truth is coming to Brixton Market, a multinational marketing agency dressed up as the ‘concerned’ Tea Exchange


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get a cheap American flag or two in Brixton for tonight's Independence Day Albert party?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Anyone know where I can get a cheap American flag or two in Brixton for tonight's Independence Day Albert party?



By Shahida Stores at 55 Loughborough Rd has loads in all sorts of sizes.
The bearded chap who sells the jerk pan bbqs in the road there is your man.

ETA: they might be able to tell you what they have over the phone - 020 7733 9613


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> By Shahida Stores at 55 Loughborough Rd has loads in all sorts of sizes.
> The bearded chap who sells the jerk pan bbqs in the road there is your man.



do they only sell American flags or do they have others too?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> do they only sell American flags or do they have others too?



The whole world is covered, about three different sizes


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The whole world is covered, about three different sizes



oh that's very useful.  Thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2014)

This was his 'over the road' display prior to England going out


----------



## T & P (Jul 4, 2014)

Parties in honour of the imperialist capitalist pigs? The gentrification of Brixton continues apace.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 4, 2014)

T & P said:


> Parties in honour of the imperialist capitalist pigs? The gentrification of Brixton continues apace.


I thought it was just an excuse to celebrate my birthday with fireworks ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 4, 2014)

Is editor setting off fireworks in the Albert then?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 4, 2014)

T & P said:


> Parties in honour of the imperialist capitalist pigs? The gentrification of Brixton continues apace.



Got to celebrate the genocidical fathers.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't know about you, but I'll celebrating the music and the musicians, and maybe the football team too, just a little bit.


----------



## T & P (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Don't know about you, but I'll celebrating the music and the musicians, and maybe the football team too, just a little bit.


And the hot dogs. I'd celebrate their hot dogs any day of the year.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

T & P said:


> And the hot dogs. I'd celebrate their hot dogs any day of the year.


And NASA. I'd like to celebrate that.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> And NASA. I'd like to celebrate that.



Playing this.......



.....might be a good way to do that


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## sparkybird (Jul 4, 2014)

And Vegas-like weather in Brixton today!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a piece about the (ahem) 'Truth' agency:
> The horrible Truth is coming to Brixton Market, a multinational marketing agency dressed up as the ‘concerned’ Tea Exchange


They have a Pinterest location here: http://www.pinterest.com/truthworlds/the-tea-exchange-brixton/
Seems they were surveying people in the May Makers Market outside the Rec. One of their props was this David Lynch antler-style "Tea Exchange Tree of Truth"


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Coming up next week in Southwyck House - Who Policies The Police – Brixton film screening, 8th July
> 
> It's being put on by the South London Revolutionary Communist Group. I had no idea they still existed!



Did you intend to write 'policies'?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Did you intend to write 'policies'?


Clearly not! Fixed now


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2014)

You are all welcome to this tomorrow.

Four real ales and four ciders in the beer tent! Jerk from Jeff the Chef.

Plus fitness station, street card magic, Morris dancers at 4pm, etc etc


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 4, 2014)

CH1 said:


> They have a Pinterest location here: http://www.pinterest.com/truthworlds/the-tea-exchange-brixton/
> Seems they were surveying people in the May Makers Market outside the Rec. One of their props was this David Lynch antler-style "Tea Exchange Tree of Truth"
> View attachment 56979


So are this lot flogging tea? dodgy religious ideas? or doing market research?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> You are all welcome to this tomorrow.
> 
> Four real ales and four ciders in the beer tent! Jerk from Jeff the Chef.
> 
> ...



that looks amazingly well organised.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> that looks amazingly well organised.



We'll see if you are right.

Today got off to a great start when the jerk seller pulled out and my phone, with all the street party details and contacts, packed in.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> So are this lot flogging tea? dodgy religious ideas? or doing market research?


There is only one way to find out - check them out tomorrow.
Their publicity is bizarre (to me) and relentlessly self-promoting.
They helped redesign the Royal Opera House "Putting the public at the heart of architectural re-design to improve participation and engagement"
They sorted out Sainsbury's ready meals "“We worked with Oscar Mayer and Sainsbury’s to create a new healthy ready meals range and rebrand an existing range resulting in a 50% uplift in sales.”
etc etc.

Not sure why they should be discussing BEAUTY tomorrow with Brixton residents in the Market - but there you go.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> So are this lot flogging tea? dodgy religious ideas? or doing market research?


The guy in charge I know of vaguely and he has a market research background.   So I suspect it's this rather than anything more exciting.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> You are all welcome to this tomorrow.
> 
> Four real ales and four ciders in the beer tent! Jerk from Jeff the Chef.
> 
> ...


Do you want to write a little bit for BBuzz and I cold post it up in the morning? Only if you want, mind.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Do you want to write a little bit for BBuzz and I cold post it up in the morning? Only if you want, mind.



That's kind - but ain't going to have time ('working' tonight). Will send you some pictures and words afterward.


----------



## T & P (Jul 4, 2014)

250,000th Brixton post update. As of now we're just over 200 posts away, so I reckon we're looking at Sunday.

But how will we able to tell who gets the free pint? Will editor be able to reveal the lucky winner?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> 250,000th Brixton post update. As of now we're just over 200 posts away, so I reckon we're looking at Sunday.
> 
> But how will we able to tell who gets the free pint? Will editor be able to reveal the lucky winner?


I fear I don't have that technology.


----------



## Smick (Jul 5, 2014)

Anywhere in Brixton selling plectrums / plectra this morning?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 5, 2014)

Argos believe it or not


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2014)

Is there no pop up plectrum shop?


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 56976


I would be well up for someone sticking huge palm trees along Brixton Road.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 5, 2014)

I got asked for ID at the Effra Social at 8pm ish last night, which obviously I don't have any ID (I'm a non driver in my 50s) I've never been asked before, well not since the 1970s.

Fortunately they let me in anyway. They were asking everyone - most people didn't have ID but were allowed in too.
They asked the woman in front of me who was carrying a big suitcase, to look in her bag - to which she replied 'it's full of crack' - which was good enough for them and they let her in. They were very happy and friendly - do they actually ever stop people without ID?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> So are this lot flogging tea? dodgy religious ideas? or doing market research?


They're awfully concerned that the real views of  ordinary people in Brixton may be going unheard and that important subjects aren't being discussed, so out of the goodness of their hearts ("it's a labour of love") they've come to Brixton.

Or just a an exercise to train up the staff of a multinational marketing agency, and to use the views of Brixton residents as market research fodder for their commercial activities.

You decide: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...keting-agency-dressed-up-as-the-tea-exchange/


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> They're awfully concerned that the real views of  ordinary people in Brixton may be going unheard and that important subjects aren't being discussed, so out of the goodness of their hearts ("it's a labour of love") they've come to Brixton.
> 
> Or just a an exercise to train up the staff of a multinational marketing agency, and to use the views of Brixton residents as market research fodder for their commercial activities.
> 
> You decide: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...keting-agency-dressed-up-as-the-tea-exchange/


I was out round the market around 11.30 and couldn't see them anywhere. Yet they are Tweeting photos of their stall with its polka dot tablecloth.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> They're awfully concerned that the real views of  ordinary people in Brixton may be going unheard and that important subjects aren't being discussed, so out of the goodness of their hearts ("it's a labour of love") they've come to Brixton.
> 
> Or just a an exercise to train up the staff of a multinational marketing agency, and to use the views of Brixton residents as market research fodder for their commercial activities.
> 
> You decide: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...keting-agency-dressed-up-as-the-tea-exchange/



Sounds like wanky claptrap to me.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

Vote for Brixton Cycles Bike Shop!






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...n-cycling-awards-2014-get-your-vote-in-quick/


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks like the truth is getting more uncomfortable for The Truth:


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I got asked for ID at the Effra Social at 8pm ish last night, which obviously I don't have any ID (I'm a non driver in my 50s) I've never been asked before, well not since the 1970s.
> 
> Fortunately they let me in anyway. They were asking everyone - most people didn't have ID but were allowed in too.
> They asked the woman in front of me who was carrying a big suitcase, to look in her bag - to which she replied 'it's full of crack' - which was good enough for them and they let her in. They were very happy and friendly - do they actually ever stop people without ID?



Imagine the outrage in here if instead of being at the U75-approved Effra Social, this had happened at Off the Cuff...


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like the truth is getting more uncomfortable for The Truth:




Fuck him too and his multinational petit-bourgeois media outlets.
It's a focus group but instead of paying people for their time they give them a drink that costs pennies. Not good but The Guardian will no doubt accept their clients' adverts.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> Fuck him too and his multinational petit-bourgeois media outlets.
> It's a focus group but instead of paying people for their time they give them a drink that costs pennies. Not good but The Guardian will no doubt accept their clients' adverts.


Possibly. I found them about 1 o'clock and they gave me Earl Grey and two chocolate biscuits while I went on about the demise of pubs to developers and how the market was in the 80s. I asked why they were interested in Brixton - was it because of long-time notoriety, or current fashionability. They said they were looking at another rapidly changing area too - Stratford, but didn't explain further.

I noticed that a guy from the next market stall who had been chatting to them wrote something on a label which he then put on the "Tree of Truth" - which was adorned with other labels. I wasn't asked to do this.

Went past the stall about 2 o'clock with a friend, but they were almost packed up by then. Friend asked what it was about and was told they were "seeing what Brixton was like". Michelle's interpretation of that was they were spying.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I asked why they were interested in Brixton - was it because of long-time notoriety, or current fashionability.


I asked them that in an email and they answered it was because  "“Brixton is a hub of culture and therefore an obvious choice"."

Rapidly changing areas represent plump pickings for their corporate clients.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

Truly moving, I wonder when those lines will resurface in a corporate presentation.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

The big billboard under the railway bridge by M&S has gone down.


----------



## prunus (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Truly moving, I wonder when those lines will resurface in a corporate presentation.




Feeling.... slightly.... stabby.....


----------



## Manter (Jul 5, 2014)

Half the adventure playground in brockwell park is fenced off. I can't decide whether they are mending something or building something.... Anyone know?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> The big billboard under the railway bridge by M&S has gone down.
> View attachment 57008


What was there - Mark & Spencers ads?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


>



Ah - that must be what was on the labels on the Tree of Truth


editor said:


> Truly moving, I wonder when those lines will resurface in a corporate presentation.


I like the "Less is more" one - but I thought "Jejune" probably sums up the whole enterprise.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 5, 2014)

editor said:


> The big billboard under the railway bridge by M&S has gone down.
> 
> View attachment 57008



Look so much better. Hopefully some will be along shortly and fill the bricks in.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 6, 2014)

Saw four bichons in Brixton today. I have no interest in taking tea with you. I wasn't here before you; I have been here all my life. I'm not leaving. I have nowhere to go. There is no social mobility. Fuck your free market credibility.
I don't want to serve you your fancy cuisine. I think eating in a prison is fucking obscene. I can't serve you. How dare you demand that as entertainment?
If Brixton snaps, you will soil your middle class underwear. You will be safe for the moment but everything changes all of the time. If you keep on taking there will be a reckoning. 

We don't want what you have; just give us back what you stole.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 6, 2014)

yawn


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> There is only one way to find out - check them out tomorrow.



Had a look in the market yesterday and could not find them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2014)

Got this email from Future Brixton.

Various consultation events about Town Hall and Brixton Central.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Had a look in the market yesterday and could not find them.


They closed at 2 pm. And the stall was not very prominent (I missed it myself in the morning).


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> They closed at 2 pm. And the stall was not very prominent (I missed it myself in the morning).



I was curious. 

Modern advertising techniques are now focusing on brands. 

Wally Olins started this. His obituary here.



> The essence of his case was that brands, not technologies, are the organising principles of global business now and that brands answer increasingly important human needs, for belonging and emotional reward. Globalisation and new technologies, he said, made brands more central than ever.
> 
> In his first book, The Corporate Personality: An Inquiry Into the Nature of Corporate Identity (1978), Olins set out his arguments for the primacy of brand thinking for a wider audience than that in the boardroom and on the conference platform. It was gloriously wide-ranging, touching upon subjects from the symbolism of ancient world armies to culture contrasts in status-markers in Africa or suburban America. Its learning was lightly worn; and blissfully jargon-free. No MBA language or easy adland anecdotes.
> 
> Over the years, Olins's books became primers for a generation of admen, PRs, and graphic and product designers, anyone who wanted to sound credible in the ideology of branding. And not only in Britain – Olins was translated into 18 languages.


----------



## Smick (Jul 6, 2014)

Is gravy train gone?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

So last night, I got asked if I could step in and play for a band I've never heard before playing a style of music I've never played before. Of course, I said yes, and it turned out to be a real heap of fun. It was at the Reel News benefit at the Grosvenor and there was a lovely crowd there.

The loss of the pub is going to be a devastating blow for bands, regulars and locals who use the place. It's a wonderful boozer.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is gravy train gone?


Yes.


----------



## Smick (Jul 6, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Yes.


I had meant to try it but rarely get out.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

View from Brixton Thurs night.

 

On the piano, Grosvenor.


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2014)

editor said:


> So last night, I got asked if I could step in and play for a band I've never heard before playing a style of music I've never played before. Of course, I said yes, and it turned out to be a real heap of fun. It was at the Reel News benefit at the Grosvenor and there was a lovely crowd there.
> 
> The loss of the pub is going to be a devastating blow for bands, regulars and locals who use the place. It's a wonderful boozer.


It's devastating. The centre of a community of musicians, old punks, locals, activists etc. 

Irreplaceable. 

Anyway *sigh* - sounds like you had a great night! What was the band?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

han said:


> It's devastating. The centre of a community of musicians, old punks, locals, activists etc.
> 
> Irreplaceable.
> 
> Anyway *sigh* - sounds like you had a great night! What was the band?


I didn't get their name (!) but they've played there before a few times. I'm sure you'd know them: a really good cajun band with a female accordion and fiddle player and a male guitarist.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

Ah here they are: Joli Blon. Your drummer has played with them too!


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh yes, I've seen them a few times. They're great! I bet that cajun music suited you down to the ground!


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2014)

I can't remember their name either!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

han said:


> Oh yes, I've seen them a few times. They're great! I bet that cajun music suited you down to the ground!


It was a baptism of fire, but the phone call went along the lines of, "You'll have no problem with the drumming as it's a bit like Mrs Mills swing stuff"!

I think I, err, made them a bit more jaunty last night   It was great fun though.


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah here they are: Joli Blon. Your drummer has played with them too!



Yes, I saw that gig with Chris Cornetto drumming . They're great.


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2014)

I can't imagine them being even more jaunty than they already are, but I'm sure you increased the jaunt factor tenfold


----------



## colacubes (Jul 6, 2014)

editor always turns the jaunt up to 11


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> Imagine the outrage in here if instead of being at the U75-approved Effra Social, this had happened at Off the Cuff...



Except that with OTC being a membership bar, why the buggering fuck would they want ID, other than your membership card?
Ya dope!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 6, 2014)

prunus said:


> Feeling.... slightly.... stabby.....



Would you like to borrow a knife?


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry about the rain, everyone.  That was me hanging the washing out.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

Winot said:


> Sorry about the rain, everyone.  That was me hanging the washing out.


The sky went a crazy yellow!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

The outdoor eating area in the Village sure seems to be spreading out. Some days it's even further into what's left of the courtyard space.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2014)

Strange how some seagulls have become Brixtongulls.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2014)

The shower led to spectacular sunset.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 6, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 57061
> The outdoor eating area in the Village sure seems to be spreading out. Some days it's even further into what's left of the courtyard space.


It was rammed in there yesterday at 2pm and quite difficult to get through the aisles for people eating, I was going to music temple to get some vinyl,the shop wasn't open but there was a table outside with decks and crates of records.The woman that used to run the open deck/mic night at Mango landing(i can never remember her name) was running things and kindly let me have a go on the decks.I managed to play 5 tunes and get a nice vibe going then the security geezer came along and asked me to turn it down. It wasn't that loud but i did what was asked. It was a nice half hour all the same and my son had a little dance about too!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 6, 2014)

leanderman how did your street party go? The rain shower deterred us from the walk up the hill as we got soaked.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2014)

Josephine Avenue Urban Art is next weekend. Effra Social have some art on show now:


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> leanderman how did your street party go? The rain shower deterred us from the walk up the hill as we got soaked.


He sent me a review and some pics - they'll be up on B Buzz at lunchtime tomorrow!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 7, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> leanderman how did your street party go? The rain shower deterred us from the walk up the hill as we got soaked.



Thanks for asking. It was amazing. The shower probably cost us some of the crowd, and momentum, but all the bands and beers and morris dancers got us through!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 7, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It was rammed in there yesterday at 2pm and quite difficult to get through the aisles for people eating, I was going to music temple to get some vinyl,the shop wasn't open but there was a table outside with decks and crates of records.The woman that used to run the open deck/mic night at Mango landing(i can never remember her name) was running things and kindly let me have a go on the decks.I managed to play 5 tunes and get a nice vibe going then the security geezer came along and asked me to turn it down. It wasn't that loud but i did what was asked. It was a nice half hour all the same and my son had a little dance about too!



Claudia!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 7, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Claudia![/QUOTE


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 7, 2014)

Ladies loos in the prince regent being renovated


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jul 7, 2014)

This is perhaps a it of a long shot but... I've got 2 tickets for the brilliant Stand Up Against Austerity show this evening at the Eventim Apollo.
Jo Brand, Jason Manford, Stewart Lee, Shappi Khorsandi, Francesca Martinez, Marcus Brigstocke, Jeremy Hardy, Mark Steel, Jen Brister, Robin Ince. Doors open at 7pm. I paid £60 for two tickets but we just can't go. Would any local Urbs like them? I'm in central Brixton. However - I'm not quite sure how to PM anyone with my address.... Kiki


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2014)

Not a Vet said:


> Ladies loos in the prince regent being renovated



Finally!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

Not a Vet said:


> Ladies loos in the prince regent being renovated



Sexism


----------



## buscador (Jul 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Sexism



I've heard from several reliable sources that the gents' bogs are not too bad, so you can wait your turn. Our need is greater.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

buscador said:


> I've heard from several reliable sources that the gents' bogs are not too bad, so you can wait your turn. Our need is greater.





The gents are fine


----------



## buscador (Jul 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The gents are fine



Well, lucky you then! I'm not jealous or anything, it's just that I've been holding it in for months now and it's beginning to be quite uncomfortable.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Sexism


Sexism is NOT a laughing matter, you chauvinistic peddler of patriarchy! 

Now kindly apologise to all the ladyfolk before the shock of your impudence plays havoc with their delicate sensibilities.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Sexism is NOT a laughing matter, you chauvinistic peddler of patriarchy!
> 
> Now kindly apologise to all the ladyfolk before the shock of your impudence plays havoc with their delicate sensibilities.



Sorry


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 7, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Sexism is NOT a laughing matter, you chauvinistic peddler of patriarchy!
> 
> Now kindly apologise to all the ladyfolk before the shock of your impudence plays havoc with their delicate sensibilities.



At least you menfolk can piss standing up without removing any clothing. I'm considering buying a 'she wee'.
I've actually gone home rather than face the Regent's litter covered shit hole with no soap or paper.



Badgers said:


> Sorry


just as well - apology accepted young man.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 7, 2014)

A chap in the Albert, who was sitting next to the ridiculously long queue for the ladies last friday, was encouraging me to use the gents loo in there instead. He was trying to convince me the gents was quite hygienic.
1) could this be true?
2) is this just a novel chat up line?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 7, 2014)

By the way - does anyone know anything about the big artificial poppies outside the townhall? 
plastic guerilla gardening?


----------



## ash (Jul 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> By the way - does anyone know anything about the big artificial poppies outside the townhall?
> plastic guerilla gardening?


They are left over from the windmill parade which had the theme if poppies and prams. They were on the road sweepers carts ; )


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> A chap in the Albert, who was sitting next to the ridiculously long queue for the ladies last friday, was encouraging me to use the gents loo in there instead. He was trying to convince me the gents was quite hygienic.
> 1) could this be true?
> 2) is this just a novel chat up line?



If this was any time after about nine, the answer to 1) is 'fuck no.' 

I don't know about 2...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> By the way - does anyone know anything about the big artificial poppies outside the townhall?
> plastic guerilla gardening?


Something to do with the anniversary of the start of WWI?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> At least you menfolk can piss standing up without removing any clothing. I'm considering buying a 'she wee'.
> I've actually gone home rather than face the Regent's litter covered shit hole with no soap or paper.



Are the toilets in that state at times when they are serving mid-priced food or is that just late at night?


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 7, 2014)

I very much enjoyed reading this funny addition to the Wikipedia article "Brixton" just now. It managed to last under a minute before getting zapped by some eagle-eyed editor.

_During the summer solstice the city of Brixton detaches from the rest of the Lambeth Borough and hovers around London for a number of days. As the locals of Brixton gather outside their houses to celebrate the "Hovering" as it's known, they clap their hands and chant helping calm the City of Brixton into lulling back over its intended position in Lambeth._​_
_


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 7, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> Are the toilets in that state at times when they are serving mid-priced food or is that just late at night?


I've seen them like that after lunch, and often really bad by 6pm.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 8, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've seen them like that after lunch, and often really bad by 6pm.



I'm not judging the Regent as I never go there but I'm generally suspicious of gastropubs. Pricey food with Victorian plumbing/sewage.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

Police have taped off Stockwell Rd by the Academy.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 8, 2014)

Kicked off the buses at town hall.


----------



## se5 (Jul 8, 2014)

According to BBC its because of an accident


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

se5 said:


> According to BBC its because of an accident


Guessed as much


----------



## se5 (Jul 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Guessed as much



Apologies 
I realised the pintlessness of my post shortly after I made it!


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2014)

se5 said:


> Apologies
> I realised the pintlessness of my post shortly after I made it!



To be pintless is a terrible thing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.brixtonblog.com/stockwell-road-closed-after-motorcycle-collision/23388


----------



## se5 (Jul 8, 2014)

Winot said:


> To be pintless is a terrible thing.


Aaaagh - keyboard playing up too

Returning to  Brixton matters I see Lambeth are consulting on new places to put new  secure bike parking (£42 a year for the bike hangar things) - fill out the consultation form at http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations/secure-cycle-parking with your details and I guess they will put them in if enough people express an interest?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

Not a nice Brixton story from July last year  

Man smashed in face with brick in ‘ferocious’ Brixton chicken shop attack

All four of the attackers worked as youth workers!!


----------



## footballerslegs (Jul 8, 2014)

The whole junction of stockwell/Sydney road is still taped off and police are inspecting the wreckage. Looks horrendous.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 8, 2014)

Collision between a motorbike and a 4WD. 

Hope the rider is ok. There's barely any bike left.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

BBC London saying the road is still closed


----------



## Gniewosz (Jul 8, 2014)

Help needed...
Hi Everyone,
We are looking to open up the Rotunda at Cressingham Gardens for the world cup finals for families and elderly. However, we need to urgently find a projector and screen to borrow for the weekend. Does anyone know where we could borrow such items?
Many thanks
Gerlinde


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Gniewosz said:


> Help needed...
> Hi Everyone,
> We are looking to open up the Rotunda at Cressingham Gardens for the world cup finals for families and elderly. However, we need to urgently find a projector and screen to borrow for the weekend. Does anyone know where we could borrow such items?
> Many thanks
> Gerlinde


I'll tweet this out on B Buzz...


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Not a nice Brixton story from July last year
> 
> Man smashed in face with brick in ‘ferocious’ Brixton chicken shop attack
> 
> All four of the attackers worked as youth workers!!



No excuses for this, but the fact that the victim completely refused to cooperate with police or testify in any way might point to it not being a motiveless attack or a 'routine 4am takeaway punchup'.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 8, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> No excuses for this, but the fact that the victim completely refused to cooperate with police or testify in any way might point to it not being a motiveless attack or a 'routine 4am takeaway punchup'.



Or might have been scared of repercussions.  It was a big decision for me personally to decide to go to court when I was assaulted by a stranger cos I was scared.  I wouldn't blame others who don't want to.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

*Note I've moved the Town Hall posts to the dedicated thread here: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...unity-space-and-feel-good-vibes.315609/page-5


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

Is the Brixton Booty still going? 
I forgot to look on Sunday and they cancelled (and have now deleted all the tweets relating to it) at the last minute the week before


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 8, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is the Brixton Booty still going?
> I forgot to look on Sunday and they cancelled (and have now deleted all the tweets relating to it) at the last minute the week before


Didn't look like anything was going on when I went past around 1100 on Sunday.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

A Brixton Brazilian in Iceland


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> A Brixton Brazilian in Iceland


Let's hope he's not trying to sneak out any cheese hidden under there.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Let's hope he's not trying to sneak out any cheese hidden under there.


He's standing by the toilet roll display. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Didn't look like anything was going on when I went past around 1100 on Sunday.



I fear that they were a bunch of chancers at best. Was a very dodgy bit of marketing


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> A Brixton Brazilian in Iceland


One for the Local Paper Headlines thread, this...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2014)

I reckon half of New Park Road must be Brazilian judging by the amount of flats above the shops with Brazilian flags.  Maybe a Brazilian owns the whole row of flats?  

Kanda or another NPRer should look into this


----------



## Kanda (Jul 8, 2014)

Bothered... Lol


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 8, 2014)

Ex-offenders from HMP Brixton have put together a garden at the RHS Hampton Court Palace flower show

I feel the need to point out I saw it on the news, I wasn't surfing the RHS website 


http://press.rhs.org.uk/RHS-Shows/2...K-IN-BLOOM-at-RHS-Hampton-Court-Palace-F.aspx


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Ex-offenders from HMP Brixton have put together a garden at the RHS Hampton Court Palace flower show
> 
> I feel the need to point out I saw it on the news, I wasn't surfing the RHS website
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I saw that yesterday.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Coming up next week in Southwyck House - Who Policies The Police – Brixton film screening, 8th July
> It's being put on by the South London Revolutionary Communist Group. I had no idea they still existed!


I went to this. I've seen the film before. It tells Sean Rigg's tragic story. His brother and sisters tell it with clarity and dignity. I think that the film would be more powerful concentrating purely on Sean's human story - without the addition of political poems and some thoughts from Chairman Mao, but that is a side issue. It is well worth watching.

The South London branch of the Revolutionary Communist Party are obviously a vibrant bunch. Ethnically diverse, but somewhat middle class I thought. They had a discussion, and those who spoke seemed quite eloquent. I did not take part. I was thinking that SLAM and Community Mental Health got off quite lightly. If they had responded when requested by Sean's hostel workers it might never have become a Police matter.

Additionally I have felt that mental health services tend to be coercive and when people say things like "he stopped taking his medication, then he became very ill" they do not consider why people might stop their medication. There is a similarity in being heavily tranquillized to being locked up. I think compliance with medication is to some extend contingent on satisfaction with the medication - and this means it needs to be negotiable with the service.

But RCP would not have found this debate fruitful - they were concentrating on the inevitability of the abuse of Police power in the service of capital against humans at large!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 8, 2014)

CH1 said:


> IThere is a similarity in being heavily tranquillized to being locked up. I think compliance with medication is to some extend contingent on satisfaction with the medication - and this means it needs to be negotiable with the service.


good point well made


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Ex-offenders from HMP Brixton have put together a garden at the RHS Hampton Court Palace flower show



I do hope that no one middle class goes along for the purposes of entertainment.


----------



## Brix69 (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> He's standing by the toilet roll display. Make of that what you will.


Clairvoyant


----------



## Rushy (Jul 9, 2014)

se5 said:


> Aaaagh - keyboard playing up too
> 
> Returning to  Brixton matters I see Lambeth are consulting on new places to put new  secure bike parking (£42 a year for the bike hangar things) - fill out the consultation form at http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations/secure-cycle-parking with your details and I guess they will put them in if enough people express an interest?


I sent them a suggestion and they responded that they have spent their  budget and have no more capacity so will not be considering  any more locations until  at least next year.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 9, 2014)

Winot said:


> I do hope that no one middle class goes along for the purposes of entertainment.



What at Hampton Court Flower Show? Surely not? bet they'll be aiming for Chelsea and aristo's + minor royals next year......


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> What at Hampton Court Flower Show? Surely not? bet they'll be aiming for Chelsea and aristo's + minor royals next year......


I had a great day at the Flower Show. Free tickets for me and my mate, free booze, free food and another chance to see into a world I know little about.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's one for you old school heads: Soul II Soul’s Jazzie B to DJ at Dogstar Brixton’s AudioSushi on Friday 18th July

And for those interested in Brixton history: Brixton Society Heritage Walk returns this weekend, with future dates announced


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's one for you old school heads: Soul II Soul’s Jazzie B to DJ at Dogstar Brixton’s AudioSushi on Friday 18th July
> 
> And for those interested in Brixton history: Brixton Society Heritage Walk returns this weekend, with future dates announced


Saw the posters for that the other day. Sadly not sure my aging body could handle Jazzie B on the Friday ahead of the Saturday's inevitable Chucklehead-induced inebriation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2014)

Kanda said:


> Bothered... Lol



Can you have a look and see if the flags have all mysteriously disappeared


----------



## Gniewosz (Jul 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll tweet this out on B Buzz...


Many thanks!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

So William Hill on Coldharbour Lane is still open? I thought it was done for?


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So William Hill on Coldharbour Lane is still open? I thought it was done for?


Personally speaking I wouldn't be sad to see the Ladbrokes on Acre Lane go if it can't be enforced in some fashion. I'm pretty tired of having some bloke stick his head out of the door and ask me if I want skunk every time I go past.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So William Hill on Coldharbour Lane is still open? I thought it was done for?


Yep, and still attracting the same faces. The cops usually get called there at least once a fortnight.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep, and still attracting the same faces. The cops usually get called there at least once a fortnight.


Without sounding a bit daft it did look like a scene from The Wire out the front tonight. How did they manage to keep a license given how over zealous Lambeth are?


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

A lovely tribute to the Queens Head.


----------



## mxh (Jul 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So William Hill on Coldharbour Lane is still open? I thought it was done for?


Went past a few weeks ago and it was fairly quiet, looked like the gambling(money laundering) machines had gone.

Are they back?


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

mxh said:


> Went past a few weeks ago and it was fairly quiet, looked like the gambling(money laundering) machines had gone.
> 
> Are they back?


Don't know. Never been in the place, and never really looked inside.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So William Hill on Coldharbour Lane is still open? I thought it was done for?


Looks as if they are trying to flog the building off with William Hills as sitting tenants. It has been on the market for some time. There are currently 2 boards up.
 
(Afraid I didn't fancy doing a full frontal shot - I don't think the punters would have been happy to be snapped!)
Marchmont's particulars are here: http://www.marchmont.co.uk/london-326-coldharbour-lane-brixton-sw9-8qh/


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

CH1 said:


> (Afraid I didn't fancy doing a full frontal shot - I don't think the punters would have been happy to be snapped!)
> Marchmont's particulars are here: http://www.marchmont.co.uk/london-326-coldharbour-lane-brixton-sw9-8qh/


See the guy in front of the shop?  He's there *every* day and night. Never moves.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2014)

mxh said:


> Went past a few weeks ago and it was fairly quiet, looked like the gambling(money laundering) machines had gone.
> Are they back?


Same as Editor - don't know where they were installed.
I can tell WHEN they were installed.
These pictures were taken on 7th December - at the same time I took pictures of all the flags at half mast for Nelson Mandela's death.
Meanwhile William Hills were busy installing new gaming machines for Christmas. Sickos.  (Note the estate agents signs were there on 7th December, just as now)


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2014)

I wonder how much misery those machines have created all over the UK.


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I wonder how much misery those machines have created all over the UK.


I was listening to a report on these machines on Radio 4 a few months ago, and some folks were said to be so addicted to them they would wear nappies (or in one case, soiled himself) so they wouldn't have to take toilet breaks.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I wonder how much misery those machines have created all over the UK.



They're nothing to the ones in Australia. Higher stakes and a lot of places go all night. Lots of pubs have a separate room full of them, and the sports clubs have huge halls of them. Lots of people have big problems with them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They're nothing to the ones in Australia. Higher stakes and a lot of places go all night. Lots of pubs have a separate room full of them, and the sports clubs have huge halls of them. Lots of people have big problems with them.



pokies.. I remember witnessing that in the pubs - it was really very depressing.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> I was listening to a report on these machines on Radio 4 a few months ago, and some folks were said to be so addicted to them they would wear nappies (or in one case, soiled himself) so they wouldn't have to take toilet breaks.



On a similar vein, I read somewhere that some people are now so addicted to computer/online gaming, that at a weekend long event in Korea (IIRC) someone actually died in his chair and no one noticed for 9 hours! Jeez - it's so sad


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 9, 2014)

A few Korean couples have been done for neglecting their kids because of online gaming. Nuts

How shit does your life have to be, that you spend all your time on the internet? ... wait.... wut?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

mxh said:


> Went past a few weeks ago and it was fairly quiet, looked like the gambling(money laundering) machines had gone.
> 
> Are they back?


It looked pretty empty inside. Couple of people but no machines I could see. Three serious looking chaps outside the front. 

Seems odd that they were caught out violating their license so badly, opened up another shop down the road and carry on trading in this one. 

Given that Lambeth have threatened to close (at least two I know of) independent off-licenses because some people drink beer in the street it stinks a bit. 

Oh well....


----------



## Manter (Jul 10, 2014)

T & P said:


> I was listening to a report on these machines on Radio 4 a few months ago, and some folks were said to be so addicted to them they would wear nappies (or in one case, soiled himself) so they wouldn't have to take toilet breaks.



What's interesting is that if you talk to someone who does it, they don't recognise their own behaviour as batshit. They can tell you (usually at some length) about their knowledge of how the cylinders are put together in each make of machine and so how long it will take before the machine pays out. They have algorithms to help them keep count of where the cycle is as what to nudge, spin etc to manipulate the machine to some magic point when it'll pay out (thus desperate avoidance of breaks- if they go to the loo and some other punter has a quick go, it throws out their magic sequencing and they'll have to start again. its fascinating (and depressing)- they see themselves on the whole as following some sort of scientific method and tend to throw around words like 'probability'. They look down on the regular punter who is just having a bit of a flutter on the horses or a football match or whatever, even though that behaviour seems to me much less compulsive- the race is over, you're done, you go home.


----------



## Winot (Jul 10, 2014)

On a lesser level, a strong memory of childhood is my dad suddenly leaping up from the table whilst we are having a pub lunch and putting money in slot machine that a punter had just vacated, and then coming back to the table with a handful of coins saying "That should pay for lunch".


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2014)

It's like the casino punters who think they can win at roulette - you can't. 

At blackjack you can just about win if you count cards properly - not easy and the house hates it.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So William Hill on Coldharbour Lane is still open? I thought it was done for?


What did they do? I've missed all this.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not sure who exactly is on strike today. Will Streatham library be open, will I be crossing a picket if I go? Obvs I'll stay home in that case.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> What did they do? I've missed all this.



Illegal stuff, I am sure editor can find the details quicker than I can.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They're nothing to the ones in Australia. Higher stakes and a lot of places go all night. Lots of pubs have a separate room full of them, and the sports clubs have huge halls of them. Lots of people have big problems with them.



My father in laws local is a pub, restaurant, bookies and room full of pokies all rolled in to one. It's proper odd when you first go to them.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Dan U said:


> My father in laws local is a pub, restaurant, bookies and room full of pokies all rolled in to one. It's proper odd when you first go to them.



They quite like a flutter in the colonies I hear


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...oce-inquest-police-failures-contributed-death



> Dorothy 'Cherry' Groce inquest finds police failures contributed to her death


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

Some more local news: 

Whoops!  Expensive by-election follows the ‘silly mistake’ made by Lambeth Councillor Sonia Winifred

Less bars, better libraries: Evelyn Grace Academy students give their opinions to Future Brixton


----------



## se5 (Jul 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Less bars, better libraries: Evelyn Grace Academy students give their opinions to Future Brixton



Fewer bars surely?

Other local news - Sound it Out are putting on music making workshops for 13-19 year olds in the summer holidays in Myatts Fields Park and Somerleyton Road.

From their website "S_ound it Out is a brand new project challenging local young people to write and perform their own original music all in just one week. Bringing together local musicians, volunteers and young people, participants will jam, experiment and perform original music together between 11th-16th August._"

Sounds good -more information at http://sounditout.org/sound-it-out-...king-for-young-people-in-brixton-this-summer/


----------



## se5 (Jul 10, 2014)

Transport for London have released plans for the roads near Oval tube station and the changes to Kennington Park Road heading North towards Elephant look particularly good for cyclists on what can be a tricky junction: 







Full plans and consultation details at https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/betterjunctions/oval


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

se5 said:


> Fewer bars surely?


Technically yes, so I will change the title, although it's a rule that is fading from common usage.


> Current usage
> The comparative less is used with both count and uncount nouns in most informal discourse environments and in most dialects of English, and in these environments, the word fewer is hardly used at all. Many supermarket checkout line signs, for instance, will read "10 items or less"; others, however, will use fewer in an attempt to conform to the prescription. A British supermarket chain replaced its "10 items or less" notices at checkouts with "up to 10 items" to avoid the issue. It has also been noted that it is less common to favour "At fewest ten items" over "At least ten items" – a potential inconsistency in the "rule",  and a study of online usage seems to suggest that the distinction may, in fact, be semantic rather than grammatical.  Likewise, it would be very unusual to hear the unidiomatic "I have seen that film at fewest ten times
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fewer_vs._less


----------



## Ms T (Jul 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Technically yes, so I will change the title, although it's a rule that is fading from common usage.


Not in my world.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Not in my world.


Visits to the supermarket must be painful for you.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 10, 2014)

se5 said:


> Fewer bars surely?




if the libraries were better, the syntax would improve too!


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

I thought the occasion deserved some recognition! 
Brixton messageboard notches up over a quarter of a million posts


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2014)

se5 said:


> Transport for London have released plans for the roads near Oval tube station and the changes to Kennington Park Road heading North towards Elephant look particularly good for cyclists on what can be a tricky junction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks a lot better layout for cyclists. At present to go straight ahead to Elephant and Castle the cycle lane is in the middle of the road and is dangerous to get into imo. Having dedicated cycle lanes on this junction will make it much safer.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Visits to the supermarket must be painful for you.



Someone at work used to write to supermarkets to complain. I think one of them did change their signs as a result!


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 10, 2014)

I just renewed my BIR parking permit. On line. Easily. Without a hitch. 
Oh for the days of queueing for ages in the tiny, unventilated shopfront in Stockwell Road; getting to the front and discovering I was missing a credit card bill; or a current insurance certificate; going home and then queueing again; enjoying the arguments between the offhand staff and those aggrieved at having to pay a fine for parking where they shouldn't; and so on. It's just not the same.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 10, 2014)

^^^ terrible sign of gentrification IMHO. If you never suffered in Olive Morris Hse then yr not tru brixton.

The road layout above does indeed look loads better for those going north / or on to Elephant & Castle - but is there any info about what they are going to do about what is the really dangerous bit IMHO, which is the crossing over from top of Brixton Rd, past the church? and even more so in the southerly direction (I think I've seen video of several near collisions there between bikes and lorries all squeezing on to A23 southbound INTO Brixton , just on urban75 ... and have witnessed a fair few IRL as well.)


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2014)

Demo today of public sector workers. Rally was in Windrush Sq:


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2014)

Town Hall today:


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> What's interesting is that if you talk to someone who does it, they don't recognise their own behaviour as batshit. They can tell you (usually at some length) about their knowledge of how the cylinders are put together in each make of machine and so how long it will take before the machine pays out. They have algorithms to help them keep count of where the cycle is as what to nudge, spin etc to manipulate the machine to some magic point when it'll pay out (thus desperate avoidance of breaks- if they go to the loo and some other punter has a quick go, it throws out their magic sequencing and they'll have to start again. its fascinating (and depressing)- they see themselves on the whole as following some sort of scientific method and tend to throw around words like 'probability'. They look down on the regular punter who is just having a bit of a flutter on the horses or a football match or whatever, even though that behaviour seems to me much less compulsive- the race is over, you're done, you go home.



True but the new machines don't have cylinders; all digital and more features so it's almost a badge of honour to know the machine's rules and its apparent soft touches. 
Must admit if I see a Deal or No Deal machine I'm usually tempted to take a punt as Ive had decent success in taking money from Noel Edmonds.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 10, 2014)

Advert on a dating site: "genuine racist sikhs needs not apply"


----------



## se5 (Jul 10, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> ^^^ terrible sign of gentrification IMHO. If you never suffered in Olive Morris Hse then yr not tru brixton.
> 
> The road layout above does indeed look loads better for those going north / or on to Elephant & Castle - but is there any info about what they are going to do about what is the really dangerous bit IMHO, which is the crossing over from top of Brixton Rd, past the church? and even more so in the southerly direction (I think I've seen video of several near collisions there between bikes and lorries all squeezing on to A23 southbound INTO Brixton , just on urban75 ... and have witnessed a fair few IRL as well.)




Southbound looks good too:







Separate traffic light phases for straight-ahead cyclists and left-turning traffic would remove the need for these cyclists to move across the bus lane and merge with fast-moving traffic to continue southbound on CS7
Straight-ahead cyclists would be on a green signal at the same time as straight-ahead traffic, while left-turning traffic is held at a red signal
Straight-ahead cyclists would then be held at a red signal while traffic is turning left onto Brixton Road
Cyclists turning left onto Brixton Road would bypass the traffic signals
The existing short length of southbound bus lane would be removed, and the entry to Brixton Road would be reduced to one lane to create space for the revised junction layout and signals


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 10, 2014)

se5 said:


> Transport for London have released plans for the roads near Oval tube station and the changes to Kennington Park Road heading North towards Elephant look particularly good for cyclists on what can be a tricky junction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hang a left here so it doesn't affect me, but I see lots of nervous cyclists causing havoc when trying to get into the middle lane when going straight on


----------



## buscador (Jul 10, 2014)

Not a Vet said:


> Ladies loos in the prince regent being renovated



Went to have a shufty at this tonight, all expectant, only to find one of the cubicles full of a ladder and paint. They hadn't even chosen one of the permanently non-functioning lavs to use as a cupboard.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 11, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I hang a left here so it doesn't affect me, but I see lots of nervous cyclists causing havoc when trying to get into the middle lane when going straight on



I might start cycling if this kind of stuff starts happening


----------



## T & P (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I thought the occasion deserved some recognition!
> Brixton messageboard notches up over a quarter of a million posts


After bringing up this landmark moment to the attention of the boards first, I feel like I should get the free beer Onket was going to buy to the author of the 250,000th post, seeing as it's not possible to actually tell who nailed it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I might start cycling if this kind of stuff starts happening



Apart from that junction that way to central London is good. There is bus lane up to Oval along Brixton road and then bus lane through Kennington. 

Its also worth checking out the quiet back roads. I use them to avoid Vauxhall. They are signposted as cycle routes. But they are not always that well known. They also take one around bits of London that u would not normally see. 

It is even possible to get from Kennington to Brixton road without using the junctions that are planned to be altered. But a bit hard to explain here. 

These free TFL cycle maps show the routes.


----------



## Smick (Jul 11, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Someone at work used to write to supermarkets to complain. I think one of them did change their signs as a result!


 
In Tulse Hill station there are metal signs on the way to the platform with a diagram of the stations.

Back in 2008, when I wasn't working and had no kids, I noticed that they had the DLR sign instead of Wimbledon tramlink.

I wrote a long and rambling letter of complaint which, to me, was very funny, detailing a catastrophic journey to City Airport.

They wrote back and sent me £20 worth of Southern Rail vouchers.

Next time I was in I noticed the sign gone and on the way to London Bridge I noticed signs all along the route had been taken down too.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Coming up at the excellent Brixton East: 
Morley College to host free drop in Textile workshops at Brixton East Gallery from 17th – 20th July


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Whoops!  Expensive by-election follows the ‘silly mistake’ made by Lambeth Councillor Sonia Winifred


Odd that no media have picked this up - and Lambeth's website site shows her as a current councillor in office from 23rd May 2014.

Is she still making up her mind, has Derek Anderson refused to accept her resignation, or what?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2014)

They have just called the by-election.
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Knights Hill Notice of election 14 8 14.pdf

Councillor still shown as in office: http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/mgUserInfo.aspx?UID=8893


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2014)

Here comes more meedja. They're moving into Brixton Square. Watch those house prices soar!

Award-winning visual effects company Jellyfish Pictures coming to Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Anybody remember Headrillaz? *
Was chatting to Gramsci yesterday regarding 1990s band Headrillaz because I thought they had a connection with Carlton Mansions - I remembered seeing an article about them in the entertainment section of South London Press around 1997 which caused me to rush out and buy their CD Coldharbour Rocks. Because of the name rather than because I am a geriatric techno-fan I should add.

I was sure the SLP had a half page or quarter page feature about this group including a photo of them on the roof of Carlton Mansions.

SLP stuff from those days does not come up on Google anyway, and a search of my cuttings library has proved futile. On the other hand the CD sleeve has a photo which definitely does NOT look like the roof of Carlton Mansions.

Can anyone else remember the article I am referring to - or even have first hand knowledge whether they posed for the SLP on Carton Mansions roof?

The CD album photos are below. Incidentally this is how the Black Cultural Archive looked in the late 1990s.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Here comes more meedja. They're moving into Brixton Square. Watch those house prices soar!
> Award-winning visual effects company Jellyfish Pictures coming to Brixton


I guess this must be good news - although presumably we will never learn what "Hot Yoga" is now?


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> The CD album photos are below.


I'm going to have to get my hands on a copy of that now, I've never owned an album whose art includes a picture of my house before!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I guess this must be good news - although presumably we will never learn what "Hot Yoga" is now?


 
Can't see what is bad about this, at least it's an indie vfx company, there are few of them about these days. It won't be empty or a branch of Foxtons! 

Wouldn't be worried about loads of latte drinking iPaders moving in, most people in vfx are old style super geeks, I'm married to one. Plenty of them living in brixton already so I can't see it massively increasing house prices


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 12, 2014)

editor said:


> I thought the occasion deserved some recognition!
> Brixton messageboard notches up over a quarter of a million posts



It is a fantastic local resource that you can be proud of, i and so many of my friends have used it over the years without registering. Many join as a result of it being available to non members.

Credit to you for holding true to Brixton as we knew.


----------



## Colinloc (Jul 12, 2014)

I hope I've posted this in the right place! 

I'm looking for a Brixton area library with space for study where we can talk quietly but is generally not too distracting with other people's noise. Likely to be on Saturdays through the summer. Basically I'm helping a friend's son prepare for school entrance exams (Age 11/12) and he just needs to do some revision and practice questions. Then we we'll talk through his answers. That sort of thing. For a few hours at a time. A desk would be needed.  

Libraries I'm considering are Brixton, Carnegie, Minet (and Archives) and Clapham. Any other recommendations? Be interested in recommendations as to which location would be the most suitable based on what I've said. Thanks very much.


----------



## ash (Jul 12, 2014)

Colinloc said:


> I hope I've posted this in the right place!
> 
> I'm looking for a Brixton area library with space for study where we can talk quietly but is generally not too distracting with other people's noise. Likely to be on Saturdays through the summer. Basically I'm helping a friend's son prepare for school entrance exams (Age 11/12) and he just needs to do some revision and practice questions. Then we we'll talk through his answers. That sort of thing. For a few hours at a time. A desk would be needed.
> 
> Libraries I'm considering are Brixton, Carnegie, Minet (and Archives) and Clapham. Any other recommendations? Be interested in recommendations as to which location would be the most suitable based on what I've said. Thanks very much.


Clapham has little side rooms so you are likely to find one to yourself I was there last weekend (not sure if it was sat or sun) and it was empty.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 12, 2014)

Colinloc said:


> I hope I've posted this in the right place!
> 
> I'm looking for a Brixton area library with space for study where we can talk quietly but is generally not too distracting with other people's noise. Likely to be on Saturdays through the summer. Basically I'm helping a friend's son prepare for school entrance exams (Age 11/12) and he just needs to do some revision and practice questions. Then we we'll talk through his answers. That sort of thing. For a few hours at a time. A desk would be needed.
> 
> Libraries I'm considering are Brixton, Carnegie, Minet (and Archives) and Clapham. Any other recommendations? Be interested in recommendations as to which location would be the most suitable based on what I've said. Thanks very much.



Carnegie is probably a good bet - they have a little side room (occasionally used for exhibitions etc) where I've seen people having tutoring etc in the past.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2014)

Fez & Bar-B-Q coming to Brixton Road. Opposite The Jamm....


----------



## mxh (Jul 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Fez & Bar-B-Q coming to Brixton Road. Opposite The Jamm....


Sounds great, Kebab in a Hat.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 13, 2014)

The Onion: Beard Husks On Sidewalk Indicate Start Of Hipster Molting Season

If it's happening in Williamsburg then we'll be seeing it around here pretty soon for sure.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2014)

Lambeth licensing have finally got round to putting the reasons they want to revoke the Brixton Road Happy Shopper alcohol license online......leaving a pitiful 2 days for representations

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Application_Prem540.pdf

It appears they have gone to town here dredging up infractions since 2006
but the most recent visit by trading standards found only a couple of minor points
they are stressing the street drinking nuisance but I have personally witnessed the guys there refuse service quite often
they also say the oval is a hotspot for street drinking but imho it is quite rare on that part of brixton road
and the open spaces where it does happen have other offies closer by
although this a general convenience store it would definitely suffer if it's license was revoked
and it seems fair that people have a choice of buying a single can if they want one rather than going into tesco for a four pack
as I said before these guys offer an old skool service to their clients, they will give credit to the less well off
and carry shopping for the infirm or elderly if required and this an area where a few of those types are still hanging on in there
.......anyone who knows this shop will back up their good character
and can email lambeth licensing on licensing@lambeth.gov.uk to tell them so


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2014)

Bit of news from today:






Picket line at the site of Platanos College, Stockwell in NUT action


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2014)

editor recently your pictures posted alongside a Brixton Buzz link are not showing up?


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2014)

Badgers said:


> editor recently your pictures posted alongside a Brixton Buzz link are not showing up?


Which ones?


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2014)

The Sonia Winifred election story is getting more interesting: 
Exclusive – Met Police called in to investigate Lambeth Council elections


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Which ones?



Ah, just remembered that work filters block the Brixton Buzz site and the pics are hosted there  
Will have a look later at home


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2014)

Desmond's Hip City record shop under the arches in Brixton.
Desmond is to the left with broom, sweeping up after an attack by the National Front. Photo by Neil Kenlock. Credited as 1974 but the Legalize It poster looks like a Peter Tosh promotional, and he didn't record that until 1975. The Delroy Wilson poster is for Friday April 29th, and a quick look at calendars suggests that would be 1977.














http://www.pinterest.com/steviecatb12/record-shops/

http://www.britishrecordshoparchive.org/desmonds-hip-city.html


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

Coming up next month: Brixton Revolutionary Film Festival, 1st August


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 16, 2014)

So whilst travelling through the dusty roads of Chongwe last week, I bumped into someone from Brixton, as you do. 

They had a sad story that the Brindisa opening means that the landlords (Network Rail) can subsequently peg the rent of the other arches based on the inflated price that Brindisa paid. 

Anyone know if that's feasible?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

Has Lambeth's site borked? I'm trying to look at the secure cycling consultation but it's forcing me to log in to some account I don't want 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> So whilst travelling through the dusty roads of Chongwe last week, I bumped into someone from Brixton, as you do.
> 
> They had a sad story that the Brindisa opening means that the landlords (Network Rail) can subsequently peg the rent of the other arches based on the inflated price that Brindisa paid.
> 
> Anyone know if that's feasible?


I heard something similar, but only when the leases come up for renewal.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Has Lambeth's site borked? I'm trying to look at the secure cycling consultation but it's forcing me to log in to some account I don't want
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations



I was having trouble looking something up earlier on so it might well be.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 16, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> So whilst travelling through the dusty roads of Chongwe last week, I bumped into someone from Brixton, as you do.
> 
> They had a sad story that the Brindisa opening means that the landlords (Network Rail) can subsequently peg the rent of the other arches based on the inflated price that Brindisa paid.
> 
> Anyone know if that's feasible?


 
It's probably not a formal thing, but if someone will pay x amount then they can certainly point to that as the new going rate when leases are up for renewal.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

A quick heads up: Want secure cycle parking in your area? Lambeth consultation runs out on 18th July
£42/year + £20 key deposit seems a bit steep, no?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Coming up next month: Brixton Revolutionary Film Festival, 1st August



"5 Broken Cameras" is very good doc. The story of a Palestinian who filmed his own friends opposing the encroachment of settlements on Palestinian land. I liked it as its about and by ordinary people rather than politicians. Very moving as well. 

The "Revolutionary Communist Group" are friendly bunch of people.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> "5 Broken Cameras" is very good doc. The story of a Palestinian who filmed his own friends opposing the encroachment of settlements on Palestinian land. I liked it as its about and by ordinary people rather than politicians. Very moving as well.
> 
> The "Revolutionary Communist Group" are friendly bunch of people.


Their last film night was certainly warmly received by some local residents.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> So whilst travelling through the dusty roads of Chongwe last week, I bumped into someone from Brixton, as you do.
> 
> They had a sad story that the Brindisa opening means that the landlords (Network Rail) can subsequently peg the rent of the other arches based on the inflated price that Brindisa paid.
> 
> Anyone know if that's feasible?



Its already happening in other Network Rail retail. See here in Guardian 




> Meanwhile, specialists such as traditional cobblers and key cutters have been edged out by increasing competition and higher rents, according to Martin Morgan, director of travel retail at the property advisory firm Harper Dennis Hobbs. "There are other retailers who would be interested in being on a station but they can't get the space they want and supply is limited," he said.





> Network Rail collected £700m in retail income over the five years from 2009 to 2014, but as a result of all these developments that is forecast to rise to £1.2bn in the next five years.



The Brixton Central Masterplan consultation covers Atlantic road ( see thread). I am concerned that NR will develop its land in Brixton to maximise retail income to the detriment of the affordable retail and work units.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

Total arse of course, but not all bad if it keeps a few ironic types and brand entrepreneurs away for a bit longer. 

Brixton deemed dangerous and not a nice place to live – by non-Brixtonites…


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 16, 2014)

ringo said:


>


My dad ran a record shop in those days too (Virgin Records and Tapes, on Notting Hill Gate - he took the pictures of it on this page) so I can't not "like" this.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

It's kicked off by the Domino Club on Coldharbour Lane. Lots of unmarked police cars attending the scene. Summer in Brixton, eh?


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 16, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> "5 Broken Cameras" is very good doc. The story of a Palestinian who filmed his own friends opposing the encroachment of settlements on Palestinian land. I liked it as its about and by ordinary people rather than politicians. Very moving as well.
> 
> The "Revolutionary Communist Group" are friendly bunch of people.



I picked up a leaflet for this and made a small donation for a paper earlier on today, they had a small stall outside the tube.

Def gonna try and make it for the Palestinian film


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> My dad ran a record shop in those days too (Virgin Records and Tapes, on Notting Hill Gate - he took the pictures of it on this page) so I can't not "like" this.



I was curious at looking at the photo of the Virgin Megastore in Oxford street as it looked like it had a cinema next to it. 

Googled it and their was one that did not last the long. 




> And on the opposite side of the street at 16 we come to the final cinema on the journey, and the most recent. Classic 1/2/3/4/5 opened in 1977 and was housed beneath Virgin Megastore. An unremarkable multi-screen venture, it lasted until the mid-1990s and its closure marked the end of cinema on Oxford Street.



Primark is now on the site of the old Virgin Megastore.


----------



## se5 (Jul 16, 2014)

editor said:


> A quick heads up: Want secure cycle parking in your area? Lambeth consultation runs out on 18th July
> £42/year + £20 key deposit seems a bit steep, no?




80p or so a week not to have to drag your bike upstairs or through a hallway doesnt seem too bad and certainly less than having to buy a new bike after its been nicked from the street! 

It seems a bit of a con - I recently received an email from Lambeth following my request saying that there was no budget to add any more this year so my request would go on the list for next April onwards.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

se5 said:


> 80p or so a week not to have to drag your bike upstairs or through a hallway doesnt seem too bad and certainly less than having to buy a new bike after its been nicked from the street!


I can see that, but to some people £62 is still going to be too much.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 17, 2014)

editor said:


> I can see that, but to some people £62 is still going to be too much.


One would've hoped it was the sort of thing that could be covered by council tax. Secure bike parking seems like a necessity, not a luxury. Key deposit seems fair enough - presumably there's a cost of replacement - but the ability to park ones bike without it getting nicked seems eminently sensible, and in the same vein as bin collections, street sweeping, etc. On the basis of a cost/benefit analysis, £62 is, I would guess, a lot less than the cost of the police investigating a stolen bike (not that they'd ever actually bother in practice of course, but in principle...).


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> One would've hoped it was the sort of thing that could be covered by council tax. Secure bike parking seems like a necessity, not a luxury. Key deposit seems fair enough - presumably there's a cost of replacement - but the ability to park ones bike without it getting nicked seems eminently sensible, and in the same vein as bin collections, street sweeping, etc. On the basis of a cost/benefit analysis, £62 is, I would guess, a lot less than the cost of the police investigating a stolen bike (not that they'd ever actually bother in practice of course, but in principle...).



Apparently these bike stores are secure - to the extent that there would be no advantage in siting our putative one in range of our residents' association cctv cameras.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2014)

They're quite ugly though.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2014)

se5 said:


> It seems a bit of a con - I recently received an email from Lambeth following my request saying that there was no budget to add any more this year so my request would go on the list for next April onwards.



The Council are looking at another wave of cuts this coming year so do not see where they will get the money from next year.


----------



## T & P (Jul 17, 2014)

editor said:


> They're quite ugly though.


Tbf not more so than most cars that are already parked on the road. I guess we're not as used to the sheds yet.


----------



## Manter (Jul 17, 2014)

editor said:


> A quick heads up: Want secure cycle parking in your area? Lambeth consultation runs out on 18th July
> £42/year + £20 key deposit seems a bit steep, no?


Depends. A not very secure secure lock up round the corner from us is £27 a month. It'd hold three bikes though, should you happen to have three bikes. And it's cheaper than having to replace yet another bike that's had it's lock sawn through.*

*though this one was worth less than the lock it was attached to, and had two flat tyres, someone still took it  And if we claim our insurance will go up by more than the cost of that secure storage as its the third one this year.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2014)

editor said:


> A quick heads up: Want secure cycle parking in your area? Lambeth consultation runs out on 18th July
> £42/year + £20 key deposit seems a bit steep, no?



Considering how high private rents are in the locality that sum probably wouldn't trouble the high earners coming into the area too much. The hangers are supplied by a private company who are unlikely to be motivated by purely altruistic reasons. The hangers are rented from the company by the council/tfl, and then the company charge a second fee to users of the hangers for renting space in them, so it's a bit like the car club situation where the public roads are turned into a income stream for private enterprise


----------



## se5 (Jul 17, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> One would've hoped it was the sort of thing that could be covered by council tax. Secure bike parking seems like a necessity, not a luxury. Key deposit seems fair enough - presumably there's a cost of replacement - but the ability to park ones bike without it getting nicked seems eminently sensible, and in the same vein as bin collections, street sweeping, etc. On the basis of a cost/benefit analysis, £62 is, I would guess, a lot less than the cost of the police investigating a stolen bike (not that they'd ever actually bother in practice of course, but in principle...).



I agree: in the scheme of things an extra £42 isnt much and you would hope that funding would be available to cover it. 

I guess the council is already subsidising the parking quite a bit already - each bike hangar I would have thought must be costing £500-1000 to buy and install. The advantage of the current scheme is that the bike owner has an individual contract with the company/council and so can demand action if things go wrong rather than just having a general moan about council services. 

Politically too I guess its good - car drivers (even if they are minority of the Lambeth population) can be very vocal about 'special' treatment of cyclists -"why should they get free parking when I have to pay £250 a year for a parking permit etc etc" so cycle parking is more likely to get support if cyclists are seen to be making a contribution as well.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2014)

se5 said:


> Politically too I guess its good - car drivers (even if they are minority of the Lambeth population) can be very vocal about 'special' treatment of cyclists -"why should they get free parking when I have to pay £250 a year for a parking permit etc etc" so cycle parking is more likely to get support if cyclists are seen to be making a contribution as well.


Given that 12 bikes can fit into the space of one car, then by that argument they cyclists should be paying no more than £21.


----------



## Winot (Jul 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Given that 12 bikes can fit into the space of one car, then by that argument they cyclists should be paying no more than £21.



Cyclists can park anywhere they want for free though.  The cost in this case is to rent space in a secure lock-up.  The equivalent for cars would be a garage.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2014)

Winot said:


> Cyclists can park anywhere they want for free though.  The cost in this case is to rent space in a secure lock-up.  The equivalent for cars would be a garage.


Well, sort of, but cyclists are treated very differently. If a two grand bike is stolen it's usually met with a shrug of the shoulders by the police. If just about any old car is nicked it's a case of "GET OUT THE 'COPTERS!".


----------



## Winot (Jul 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, sort of, but cyclists are treated very differently. If a two grand bike is stolen it's usually met with a shrug of the shoulders by the police. If just about any old car is nicked it's a case of "GET OUT THE 'COPTERS!".



Don't get me wrong - I'm a fairly militant anti-car cyclist.  I just think some of the criticism here of the scheme are a bit misplaced.


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> The Council are looking at another wave of cuts this coming year so do not see where they will get the money from next year.


 
For fuck's sake, why don't they put up the council tax. The parks are getting less and less money, the roads are in disrepair, there's litter, West Norwood Library is still in its temporary home.

People are paying fortunes for homes. Everything is going up. Why not council tax?

Get an extra tenner off everyone and give some decent money to people in the parks, litter collectors, bike rack installation dudes.

These jokers are patting themselves on the back with a council tax freeze while everything is turning to shite.


----------



## prunus (Jul 17, 2014)

Smick said:


> For fuck's sake, why don't they put up the council tax. The parks are getting less and less money, the roads are in disrepair, there's litter, West Norwood Library is still in its temporary home.
> 
> People are paying fortunes for homes. Everything is going up. Why not council tax?
> 
> ...



They're not allowed to.  Council tax rises are capped by the government, at below inflation...


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2014)

prunus said:


> They're not allowed to.  Council tax rises are capped by the government, at below inflation...


 There's a post in another thread where I asked about a house in Brockwell and someone told me about a park keeper living there. Now there's no park keeper, no house. Hillside Gardens has people worrying about the place closing due to a lack of funds leading to disrepair. There are lots of people out of work for whom managing a park, even as small as Hillside, would be a dream job. But park budgets are being cut. There are jobs to be done, people who would do them and the end users are calling out for someone to do it, and those able to pay the extra council tax will do so, but we have this lousy paralysis emanating either from Government or from Council.

We don't know how lucky we are with our parks. And they are just what I choose to rant about today. I'm sure every other council service reflects what is happening in the parks.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 17, 2014)

se5 said:


> I guess the council is already subsidising the parking quite a bit already - each bike hangar I would have thought must be costing £500-1000 to buy and install.


£3,500 per unit apparently, including all admin.


----------



## story (Jul 18, 2014)

Hark! Is that the distant rumble of thunder...?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 18, 2014)

Rushy said:


> £3,500 per unit apparently, including all admin.


I was under the impression the hangers are rented from the company rather than bought outright
a bit confused why the same service might cost less to the cyclists in southwark though............ http://www.cyclehoop.com/rentals/soutsf245wa842aa2vbm7/


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 18, 2014)

story said:


> Hark! Is that the distant rumble of thunder...?


Didn't notice that but it kicked off about 4.50am.  I've been awake since.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 18, 2014)

It was very very loud on the hill, although Mr Shakes managed to sleep through it until the cat came tearing in dripping wet and scared and sat on his head


----------



## leanderman (Jul 18, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> It was very very loud on the hill, although Mr Shakes managed to sleep through it until the cat came tearing in dripping wet and scared and sat on his head



Amazing sound and light show. Very heavy rain.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

It was up till past 5am watching it. Amazing storm.


----------



## Manter (Jul 18, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> It was very very loud on the hill, although Mr Shakes managed to sleep through it until the cat came tearing in dripping wet and scared and sat on his head


The baby slept through it, the cat came and curled up on me, shivering. Poor little thing.


----------



## Kevs (Jul 18, 2014)

Heres a map of the storms from www.lightningmaps.org. (not sure what the various symbols mean)


----------



## Belushi (Jul 18, 2014)

I see Councillor Ed Davie has got involved in the comments on this Guardian article on gentrification which mentions Brixton http://www.theguardian.com/society-...trification-what-happens-to-those-left-behind


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I see Councillor Ed Davie has got involved in the comments on this Guardian article on gentrification which mentions Brixton http://www.theguardian.com/society-...trification-what-happens-to-those-left-behind





> Back in London, Lambeth council has also faced criticism for the rapid gentrification of Brixton. Councillor Ed Davie understands the concerns. "We obviously want to regenerate a run-down area but we don't want to drive out local people who may have been there a long time and are a part of the integral character of the area. If you improve an area you drive up house prices: it's a strange and unfortunate situation," he admits.
> 
> But he is also angry at uninformed criticism of public services and their efforts. "This idea that it's social cleansing," he says, "it's bollocks actually."


Apart from throwing out the entire long term squatting community, and those in the Guinness Trust, and providing insufficient affordable homes etc etc


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

The horizon looks like Messrs Thunder & Lightning may have something to say soon.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2014)

editor said:


> The horizon looks like Messrs Thunder & Lightning may have something to say soon.



That means mud on the lungs of Lambeth, aka Brockwell Park, althought temps tomorrow average 25 celcius the ground will dry out if the past 24 hours are anything to go by.
It is the social highlight of the year.
I was looking for a reason not to go, an excuse. One of the joys of the Country Show is that everyone comes out to play, to meet up, to spend sometime in a park occupied by friendly agricultural Archers. One of the horrors is trying to avoid all the people you have fallen out with, that's an art form in itself. I hoped it would be different for me this year and in a sense it is because in the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter.
Are you going to the Country Show Dexter? - Yes, no one will recognise me because i have dropped a stone, i'm beautifully tanned and it looks like i have been working out.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

Och aye the storm is a-breeeeeewin' 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/another-big-lightning-storm-heads-up-towards-brixton/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That means mud on the lungs of Lambeth, aka Brockwell Park, althought temps tomorrow average 25 celcius the ground will dry out if the past 24 hours are anything to go by.
> It is the social highlight of the year.
> I was looking for a reason not to go, an excuse. One of the joys of the Country Show is that everyone comes out to play, to meet up, to spend sometime in a park occupied by friendly agricultural Archers. One of the horrors is trying to avoid all the people you have fallen out with, that's an art form in itself. I hoped it would be different for me this year and in a sense it is because in the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter.
> Are you going to the Country Show Dexter? - Yes, no one will recognise me because i have dropped a stone, i'm beautifully tanned and it looks like i have been working out.


I will recognise you. 
You skinny fucker.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 18, 2014)

I've got it - unassailable proof that the final wave of gentrification in Brixton has begun.

A moment ago I was sitting outside the Ritzy enjoying the first few drops of tonight's rain when a man came up to me and asked if I wanted to buy some balloons. It can't be long now until Brixton is a 24-hour hippie crack supermarket.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Och aye the storm is a-breeeeeewin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just been made aware of the existence of LightningMaps.org, it's awesome stuff.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I've got it - unassailable proof that the final wave of gentrification in Brixton has begun.
> 
> A moment ago I was sitting outside the Ritzy enjoying the first few drops of tonight's rain when a man came up to me and asked if I wanted to buy some balloons. It can't be long now until Brixton is a 24-hour hippie crack supermarket.



Soon there will be stray Bichons.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Soon there will be stray Bichons.


The guy that used to offer me shoplifted steaks and cheddar came round the pub yesterday. He had olives and pate


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 18, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I've just been made aware of the existence of LightningMaps.org, it's awesome stuff.



It seems to have bypassed London and headed north. 

For the moment.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 18, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> It seems to have bypassed London and headed north.
> 
> For the moment.


An hour ago it was a huge band of lightning going all the way from Eastbourne to Amiens. Amazing to see it happening in realtime this way.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2014)

I just executed a moment of class clarity in Sainsburys by the police station.
The self service machines become the only means of exchange at 10pm. As always i broadcast there are millions unemployed, the Luddites were correct, were are the new Luddites?
I had to fully employ a member of staff to assist me with the machine, those in the queue behind me including a gaggle of girls loaded up with booze and as drunk as i am agreed that the tills should be opened up, that people should be paid not just a living wage but a premium on that wage during unsocial hours. They would be happier, we would be happier i said. A class conversation in the queue developed because of my bottleneck.

One of the three asked me a question which i genuinely cannot remember and my response was; which class do you belong to?
"She was working class until she went to Cafe Rouge then she went middle", interjected her friend.
Well fuck me, i thought social mobility was just kidology.
You're brilliant the interjector said as i advanced towards the automatic doors, i know i whispered as i exited right.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a puncture on my bike  not done any bike mechanics for about 25 years and need it fixed quickly, locally and cheaply. Any thoughts? Brixton Cycles?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2014)

Demo on Saturday about Gaza. 

I am going. Anyone else?

Does clash with Country show.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2014)

The Clink thing, on another thread that i have to ignore


Badgers said:


> I have a puncture on my bike  not done any bike mechanics for about 25 years and need it fixed quickly, locally and cheaply. Any thoughts? Brixton Cycles?



I have two fresh innertube things 26 inch. Would you like one?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I have a puncture on my bike  not done any bike mechanics for about 25 years and need it fixed quickly, locally and cheaply. Any thoughts? Brixton Cycles?



A basin, some water, a rubber patch, some glue and a spoon (not a 'spoons!)


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Demo on Saturday about Gaza.
> 
> I am going. Anyone else?
> 
> Does clash with Country show.



I am going to neither, unfortunately.  I'll be out of town.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I have a puncture on my bike  not done any bike mechanics for about 25 years and need it fixed quickly, locally and cheaply. Any thoughts? Brixton Cycles?



Most bike shops just put in new inner tube. You might find it cheaper to buy new inner tube. Check around the tire for glass etc that may have caused the puncture. 

Fix the punctured inner tube later and keep as a spare. There is a lot online about how to fix puncture.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Clink thing, on another thread that i have to ignore
> 
> 
> I have two fresh innertube things 26 inch. Would you like one?


Will shout you on that. No idea what size they are  am pretty new to cycling again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Demo on Saturday about Gaza.
> 
> I am going. Anyone else?
> 
> Does clash with Country show.



Fuck the Country Show, see you up there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I have a puncture on my bike  not done any bike mechanics for about 25 years and need it fixed quickly, locally and cheaply. Any thoughts? Brixton Cycles?



I


quimcunx said:


> A basin, some water, a rubber patch, some glue and a spoon (not a 'spoons!)



tHAT IS PRErancy


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll be at the demo with benzo Jr. I'll take him to the country show on Sunday.


----------



## oryx (Jul 19, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I see Councillor Ed Davie has got involved in the comments on this Guardian article on gentrification which mentions Brixton http://www.theguardian.com/society-...trification-what-happens-to-those-left-behind





Belushi said:


> I see Councillor Ed Davie has got involved in the comments on this Guardian article on gentrification which mentions Brixton http://www.theguardian.com/society-professionals/2014/jul/18/gentrification-what-happens-to-those-left-behind



Somebody on the comments:



> I'm getting fed up of gentrification. I've had to move three times to get away from it and it just keeps on following me around like a plague of zombies, but instead of wanting brains they want craft beers.



 as someone who moved from Battersea to Brockley I can really identify with that!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm going to Downing Street.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm going to Downing Street.


Right now? Say hi from me


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2014)

You middle class, you are silent now, wow what a wind you try to blow, can you just stop saying no to this but everything you represent?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I see Councillor Ed Davie has got involved in the comments on this Guardian article on gentrification which mentions Brixton http://www.theguardian.com/society-...trification-what-happens-to-those-left-behind



Those left behind is no accident. Its due to inequality which is part of capitalist society we live in. What I am suggesting is not that people get "left behind". Its that those people are part of society. You cannot have the well off without poverty. Its how the system works. This is not to make a moral argument. Nor is it new argument. Marx made it in his time. ( "Critical Notes on the King of Prussia and Social Reform"  written in 1844 covers some of these issues)

As the article points out there is poverty in areas that are otherwise considered well to do. Not just in areas that have been recently "gentrified".

The Labour party should concentrate its efforts on reducing inequality.


----------



## oryx (Jul 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Those left behind is no accident. Its due to inequality which is part of capitalist society we live in. What I am suggesting is not that people get "left behind". Its that those people are part of society. You cannot have the well off without poverty. Its how the system works. This is not to make a moral argument. Nor is it new argument. Marx made it in his time. ( "Critical Notes on the King of Prussia and Social Reform"  written in 1844 covers some of these issues)
> 
> As the article points out there is poverty in areas that are otherwise considered well to do. Not just in areas that have been recently "gentrified".
> 
> The Labour party should concentrate its efforts on reducing inequality.



I dislike the term 'left behind' as it somehow apportions blame to those whose neighbourhoods have been affected by house price rises, buy-to-let, the reduction in the use of section 106 (planning gain) and properties being left empty because they are seen as investments rather than homes.

While initiatives like 'community centres, a visiting health bus and community events' are admirable they are a bit of a sticking-plaster solution and there need to be more radical, political solutions to reduce inequality such as ending right-to-buy, capping private rents, ensuring security of tenure etc.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2014)

You could make a staement. We dont agree with this.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 19, 2014)

All good points. It's how things are - the 'system'. And one that may be getting worse (according to Piketty) or not (according to his detractors).


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2014)

Did they really say that?
Can you walk away?
Yes.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> I dislike the term 'left behind' as it somehow apportions blame to those whose neighbourhoods have been affected by house price rises, buy-to-let, the reduction in the use of section 106 (planning gain) and properties being left empty because they are seen as investments rather than homes.
> 
> While initiatives like 'community centres, a visiting health bus and community events' are admirable they are a bit of a sticking-plaster solution and there need to be more radical, political solutions to reduce inequality such as ending right-to-buy, capping private rents, ensuring security of tenure etc.



Cabbie who dropped me home tonight has five east end homes, bought at such low prices that he keeps one empty for occasional use.


----------



## oryx (Jul 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Cabbie who dropped me home tonight has a five east end homes, bought at such low prices that he keeps one empty for occasional use.



Disgusting. Lots of stuff in the news today about local authorities (mainly Tory, who'd have guessed it?) not wanting to exercise their powers against people/companies who leave homes empty.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> Disgusting. Lots of stuff in the news today about local authorities (mainly Tory, who'd have guessed it?) not wanting to exercise their powers against people/companies who leave homes empty.



But wait, look, just when you think it is all over a voice troubles the silence and all hope is not lost.
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jul/18/arundhati-roy-accuses-mahatma-gandhi-discrimination


----------



## catriona (Jul 19, 2014)

There's going to be a film of that book which shows that more equal societies are happier, and how they do it - the film makers are crowdfunding to finish it - watch a trailer here 
http://thespiritleveldocumentary.com/


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2014)

Some Muslim preacher outside JD Sport today with a poster stating 'America will soon burn in fire' (or something similar)


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 19, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Some Muslim preacher outside JD Sport today with a poster stating 'America will soon burn in fire' (or something similar)


Not Muslim, far from it - more like the Israelite Church of God in Jesus Christ or some such. I say that because he had a variant of this poster:







(Poster of Tribes of Israel Black Hebrews by User:Streetphotographernyctlv on Wikimedia Commons. Licensed CC BY-SA 3.0.)


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2014)

I saw there was another poster, but was transfixed by the anti American one as I skipped by. He certainly wasn't dressed like any sect of Christianity I've ever seen!! Fair enough but my main point was the religious bigotry


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I saw there was another poster, but was transfixed by the anti American one as I skipped by. He certainly wasn't dressed like any sect of Christianity I've ever seen!! Fair enough but my main point was the religious bigotry


Yeah, I get a nasty vibe off those guys, for sure.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 20, 2014)

For the last three days there have been crickets chirping somewhere behind our flat. Crickets! I've never heard them in London in all my life. 

Then, last night at about 3:30AM, there was a bearded, shirtless man playing the banjo on Coldharbour Lane for no obvious reason.

Is this global warming in action???


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 20, 2014)

Getting lively outside ritzy cinema now...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2014)

They call it RunLock. The practice of leaving marked police vehicles empty outside Brixton Police station with the engine running.
It was just explained to me why they do this by a fresh as a daisy copper who had just completed a long shift as he was getting into his private vehicle parked outside the Canterbury Arms, of course he never paid for his parking he just had his Metropolitain police petrol card thing clearly displayed on the dashboard. Who else gets free parking outside their outside their place of work?

You don't live in Brixton, how can you police it?
Lived in London all my life.
Where?
Orpington.

I'm paying for your petrol and struggling with the rent.
Do you want me to explain about RunLock or not?

The reason we have RunLock is that it allows officers in the station to find the vehicle parked directly outside the station and identify the location of the incident. That's great i said but when i get home my mobile phone knows to connect to my wifi automatically. That's great he parrotted me but i wish we had that technology, you can make a complaint if you want. No irony.

You have the best trade union, no excuse me you have the only trade union in the country, (interrupted) what! the Federation?
You spent thirty years smashing every trade union and then you had the audacity to bite your political paymasters, you pulled their tail too hard and they turned around and bit you.

My dad was a miner and i don't agree with some of that.
I thought you were going to say My old man's a dustman, at least he laughed.

I don't have time for this i have to go.
Fair enough and thank you i said.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 20, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> For the last three days there have been crickets chirping somewhere behind our flat. Crickets! I've never heard them in London in all my life.
> 
> Then, last night at about 3:30AM, there was a bearded, shirtless man playing the banjo on Coldharbour Lane for no obvious reason.
> 
> Is this global warming in action???



I don't know, but I saw a bearded shirtless man with a banjo fast asleep on one of the seats in Windrush Square about midday so something was in action


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm council estate, working class if you want to be polite, i don't give a shit about your manners, you won't invite me to your dinner parties.
Can we put Dexter on a chain?

I have had to apologise to a Tory on anther thread about some fake breach of confidentiality, the presure i was under was unfair.
I did not say anything that was not common knowledge.

I will not prositiute my political beliefs for the sake of friendship.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2014)

Working class solidarity?
Not one of you gives a shit if i have any money on Monday.

I took the effort to write an article about you, not one of you knows who i am, not one of you gives a damm.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, i woke up this morning and there is no money in the machine. You have insufficient funds to continue living.
It's been a long road to recovery, fifteen years from being sectioned to sanctioned.
When they hang you on hold they make you listen to Vivadli, no irony.

I'm stronger than i have ever been but they have just switched off my life support; i'm not sure i can survive that.
I have every reason to be angry but i'm going to stay very calm.
I need to be very calm.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, i woke up this morning and there is no money in the macine. You have insufficient funds to continue living.
> It's been a long road to recovery, fifteen years from being sectioned to sanctioned.
> When they hang you on hold they make you listen to Vivadli, no irony.
> 
> ...


Hang on in their fella. Don't let the bastards grind you down!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Working class solidarity?


Plenty of solidarity at the Ritzy


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> The Melanesian Islanders of the Vanuatu Islands witnessed in the 1940s, often right in front of their dwellings, the largest war ever fought by technologically advanced nations. First, the Japanese and later the Allies.
> 
> The vast amounts of military equipment and supplies that both airdropped to troops on these islands meant drastic changes to the lifestyle of the islanders, many of whom had never seen outsiders before. Manufactured clothing, medicine, canned food, tents, weapons and other goods arrived in vast quantities for the soldiers, who often shared some of it with the islanders who were their guides and hosts.
> 
> ...


Hi. This is a thread for Brixton news, not a place for you to post up unrelated slabs of cut and paste from wikipedia. Stop now please.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 22, 2014)

I do apologise. Down with the Ritzy et al

But did you know that Scooby Doo is short for Scoobert Doo


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 22, 2014)

Although, I can see the point of the picket line breakers because....

The Archbishop of Manila from 1976 to 2005 was called Cardinal Sin

Sorry editor I'm going to bed


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

Some on topic news we can discuss:

Brixton Soup Kitchen launch event announced for 26th July
Guinness Trust residents on the Loughborough Park estate ask for a Twitterstorm of support, Weds 23rd July 1-3pm
Brixton Topcats Summer Camp starts at The Rec this Wednesday
Lambeth councillor: Gentrification as social cleansing? “It’s bollocks”


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Some on topic news we can discuss:
> Brixton Topcats Summer Camp starts at The Rec this Wednesday


Did you read David Walsh's article on basketball funding in The Sunday Times about the lack of funding for basketball in the UK on 13/07? It was excellent and about how mainly fairly elitist sport that can win the UK an Olympic medal are well funded whereas a sport like basketball that city kids actually play gets nothing or almost nothing? 

I mention it here because he speaks about Brixton and Jimmy Rogers and he said something like: "Few people in sport are heroic but Jimmy Rogers is a hero"

Can't find a free link.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Did you read David Walsh's article on basketball funding in The Sunday Times about the lack of funding for basketball in the UK on 13/07? It was excellent and about how mainly fairly elitist sport that can win the UK an Olympic medal are well funded whereas a sport like basketball that city kids actually play gets nothing or almost nothing?
> 
> I mention it here because he speaks about Brixton and Jimmy Rogers and he said something like: "Few people in sport are heroic but Jimmy Rogers is a hero"
> 
> Can't find a free link.



I had always considered it a ridiculous sport - until I saw it at the Olympics.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I had always considered it a ridiculous sport - until I saw it at the Olympics.


I fell asleep watching the ladies basketball during the olympics. The final 15 seconds of play took about 45 minutes IIRC.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I fell asleep watching the ladies basketball during the olympics. The final 15 seconds of play took about 45 minutes IIRC.



Fair play for being able to fall asleep in that clangorous arena. It was manic


----------



## Greebo (Jul 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I fell asleep watching the ladies basketball during the olympics. The final 15 seconds of play took about 45 minutes IIRC.


Are you sure that you weren't watching netball?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone know where in brixton or herne hill I can get an ID 1 form witnessed?. It has to be a solicitor, barrister, conveyancer or notary public official.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 22, 2014)

The solicitors above Mcdonalds tend to do that kind stuff for about a fiver.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 22, 2014)

There goes the neighbourhood 

ETA - OK, how do I post a pic?


----------



## footballerslegs (Jul 22, 2014)

So, how well do you know your bit of Brixton? Here's a bit of nerdy fun... http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat...ll-tell-you-how-well-you-know-your-local-area


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 22, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> ETA - OK, how do I post a pic?


Easiest way is to copy and paste, or drag the file into the editor window.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 22, 2014)

Second attempt. The picture is visible in the preview  reply box, and then reverts to the Jpeg sign when I post. Oh well. I am hopeless on the internet.

I'll tell you what it is. The massive OvalHouse I Am your Neighbour billboard by the bridge on Coldharbour / Atlantic. Part of our young people's portrait project and the I Am Your Neighbour festival happening this week.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 22, 2014)

OvalhouseDB  Don't use the "Image" button, just drag the file to the editor window or paste it if it's a clipboard image.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> So, how well do you know your bit of Brixton? Here's a bit of nerdy fun... http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat...ll-tell-you-how-well-you-know-your-local-area


I only rated 50% but I got the percentage Christian precisely right for some reason (it's 55%)


----------



## Rushy (Jul 22, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I only rated 50% but I got the percentage Christian precisely right for some reason (it's 55%)


Me too overall. I underestimated Christian and overestimated Muslim. And had no idea that only something like 20% of homes are owned with a mortgage - I thought it would be double that.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2014)

I got 19% 'Have you been to this area before?' for where I lived for 3 years

its interesting to confirm how little owner occupier property there is (I've tried it across 3 london postcodes) and how little car ownership


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Me too overall. I underestimated Christian and overestimated Muslim. And had no idea that only something like 20% of homes are owned with a mortgage - I thought it would be double that.



Other homes owned without a mortgage. Plenty in this road (not mine).


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Other homes owned without a mortgage. Plenty in this road (not mine).


Out of interest, I appreciate that you are a nosy ol'beggar but how do you nose there are plenty? I doubt you are wrong but are you assuming that because a lot of the owners have lived there for a long time? I have no idea who does and does not have a mortgage. Do Leander Road street party attendees have to undergo pre shenanigan credit screening


----------



## peterkro (Jul 23, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I got 19% 'Have you been to this area before?' for where I lived for 3 years
> 
> its interesting to confirm how little owner occupier property there is (I've tried it across 3 london postcodes) and how little car ownership


I wouldn't worry I got 23% for Coldharbour and until recently I lived there for 35 years.


----------



## buscador (Jul 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Other homes owned without a mortgage. Plenty in this road (not mine).



Exactly the reply I was going to make. There are certainly a fair few around me that I know of, including people who've sold the house they bought 20+ years ago and moved into a flat further down the road - no mortgage, a fat profit for your retirement and you get to live in the same area.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2014)

buscador said:


> Exactly the reply I was going to make. There are certainly a fair few around me that I know of, including people who've sold the house they bought 20+ years ago and moved into a flat further down the road - no mortgage, a fat profit for your retirement and you get to live in the same area.


as my mum would say 'cute'


----------



## CH1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Apologies if already posted - but here is a reminder of the Knights Hill by election candidates.

I am rather mystified as to why this is a .doc document and also why no details are given of the nominators, seconders and other subscribers.

We got all that in the full council election - and in .pdf format so no-one could tamper with it.

Is the electoral registration officer on (gardening?) leave and his minions unable  to work the software?

I must say the very charming new councillor for Herne Hill took a very light-hearted view of this £15k waste of public money when I raised it with her last Thursday in Sunshine Arts.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2014)

i got 52% for my old sw2 postcode.  which i think is reasonable for 10 years in or around the area.  

i got 63% for where i live now, after less than a year.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 23, 2014)

Twitter storm TODAY from 1pm in support of #GuinnessTrust residents facing eviction…http://t.co/OAtJtQSQ1z … … … http://t.co/gXvSIcYDUd


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 23, 2014)

The former buzz lighting shop on Acre lane is now being gutted out,The same for William Hills further along, I couldn't find out what either building will become.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

Some of you might be up for this: 
The Prince Regent pub hosts free Sunday evening screenings of Hollywood classics across the summer


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 23, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> So, how well do you know your bit of Brixton? Here's a bit of nerdy fun... http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat...ll-tell-you-how-well-you-know-your-local-area



Oh dear, 'have you been here before' - I did manage to miss a question by double clicking so getting 0 for one answer, but even so it's poor for someone who's lived here abouts for 25 years. Surprised at the high number of graduates. and 57% here who don't own cars - so who do all these fucking cars belong to?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Some of you might be up for this:
> The Prince Regent pub hosts free Sunday evening screenings of Hollywood classics across the summer



Since when has Hard Days Night or Moulin Rouge been a 'Hollywood Classic'?
buscador is whining about the lack of the Sound of Music, or anything with Doris Day or Ethel Merman . . . oh no she's singing 'no business like show business' to me arrggh...


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Surprised at the high number of graduates. and 57% here who don't own cars - so who do all these fucking cars belong to?


When I lived in Tunstall Road one of my neighbours had at least 10 cars. Mostly huge ones like Range Rovers and MPVs.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Out of interest, I appreciate that you are a nosy ol'beggar but how do you nose there are plenty? I doubt you are wrong but are you assuming that because a lot of the owners have lived there for a long time? I have no idea who does and does not have a mortgage. Do Leander Road street party attendees have to undergo pre shenanigan credit screening



I am very nosy.

One guy paid £5k in the 1960s. Two others paid around £35k in the 1970s. Parents of Courtesan restaurant owner have been there since 70s. Another paid £195k outright in the 90s. Another house was bought through an offshore entity a couple of years ago, for a trustafarian. I could go on and on.

Besides these mortgage-free owner-occupiers, quite a few houses are let - some with landlords taking cash in hand, for a lower rent. One of the landlords lives in Australia.

Also, owner of Windmill pub is selling his house in the road, which he has let out for many years.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I am very nosy.
> 
> One guy paid £5k in the 1960s. Two others paid around £35k in the 1970s. Parents of Courtesan restaurant owner have been there since 70s. Another paid £195k outright in the 90s.



They may have remortgaged since to help their kids pay £600K for a do-er upper flat on Coldharbour Lane!!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2014)

yep. probably also remortgaged for school fees, ski holidays and the like (might help maintain mortgage interest payments and mitigate tax) but, either way, the houses have been paid for.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Twitter storm TODAY from 1pm in support of #GuinnessTrust residents facing eviction…http://t.co/OAtJtQSQ1z … … … http://t.co/gXvSIcYDUd



I remember when Guinness Trust went for planning permission to knock down the estate and build the new one (with less affordable units) the issue came up at planning committee. All residents felt (and I said) that those on ASTs should also be rehoused.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I lived in Tunstall Road one of my neighbours had at least 10 cars. Mostly huge ones like Range Rovers and MPVs.


So where did s/he park them all? Pope's Road car park?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2014)

CH1 said:


> So where did s/he park them all? Pope's Road car park?


On the road!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> On the road!


Pre CPZ? (I speak as a non-driver with only a passing acquaintance with parking - but it does seem to be an issue where I live. I thought it was 1 permit per household?)


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Pre CPZ? (I speak as a non-driver with only a passing acquaintance with parking - but it does seem to be an issue where I live. I thought it was 1 permit per household?)


This was pre CPZ. But householders are not limited to one - or certainly didn't used to be. It seems daft but they are either limited to none or unlimited. In new conversions the poilcy was to either limit none of the flats or (if parking was considered to be under stress) limit all but one, but the one could have unlimited cars.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2014)

There was a fantastic night in the Stockwell pub That Must Not Be Named last night. The reggae/ska band were superb - but boy it was mighty HOT inside!


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 24, 2014)

Seen in the City of London today: the mysterious "Hope of Brixton" strikes again.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Seen in the City of London today: the mysterious "Hope of Brixton" strikes again.
> View attachment 58269


Use of "Datum" suggests to me a German speaker perhaps.
What is SIR after Mary Magdalene? There is an American order called Sisters of Reparation - but I am stumped here. The date is correct for the Feast of Mary Magdalen.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2014)

Few shots of opening of BCA taken this evening.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 24, 2014)

We were there for a bit.  Was a lovely atmosphere


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 26, 2014)

I've lived here all my life and i don't know this place as well as you.
I have spent most of my life indoors on my own. If i went out late at night it was to avoid people.
I bitch about the middle class but when i am in trouble they are the first to offer help.

I live in a one council bedroom flat. Don't let them take that away from you, she said my mum; she knew.
When i was borne i came "home"  to a rent room on the Fulham Palace Road, it was bad but at least i had an older sister to tell me about it. i have no memory of it, how could i?
Council housing was a step up in status because we were slump people and then we became Council slump people; then something changed again and we no longer existed as people.

I have been bounced out of the benefits system, heavy and hard, indefinitely.

I need paid work now.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Dex. Is it worth starting a thread here re benefits, dex?  There are people on here who may be able to advise.


----------



## elmpp (Jul 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've lived here all my life and i don't know this place as well as you.
> I have spent most of my life indoors on my own. If i went out late at night it was to avoid people.
> I bitch about the middle class but when i am in trouble they are the first to offer help.
> 
> ...


Stretches one's liberalism do posts like this.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2014)

elmpp said:


> Stretches one's liberalism do posts like this.


Was that kind, necessary, or even true?  If not fuck the hell off unless you can explain why you think kicking anyone who's down is okay.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2014)

anyone know if I can get "liquid smoke" in Brixton anywhere?  (US hickory flavoured seasoning thing)


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2014)

horse drawn wedding carriage on it's way down the hill. Maybe one of you will be quicker than me and grab a pic. 

I think it was a wedding one.  No funeral flowers or cortege.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 26, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Sorry to hear that, Dex. Is it worth starting a thread here re benefits, dex?  There are people on here who may be able to advise.



It's ok and so am i.
The past few years i've become an expert on the benefits system and that is why i fought so hard; i saw them take other people out. I knew they would come for me. I chose not to hide or be frightened that was unusual for me but it is now my new normal.

I took my sister out on Thursday evening to show her the Brixton we grew up in but i couldn't find it.

She was shocked at the change, she loved it; i can understand why. I say take her out but she had to pay for everything, she was fine with that but i found it humiliating. Just accept it, this one is on me and i did, it's better than eating self pity and i tell you something she did not ignore me in a beer garden earlier in the evening. The alternative is just to look out for myself, to do what they did; that will just cheapen me. They didn't even mean it they didn't even know.

When i go on about the class system, when i talk about myself i tend to post it here because all of it is about wanting to belong.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 26, 2014)

I 


gaijingirl said:


> anyone know if I can get "liquid smoke" in Brixton anywhere?  (US hickory flavoured seasoning thing)



I've only ever bought it online


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I
> 
> 
> I've only ever bought it online



I think I'll do the same.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> horse drawn wedding carriage on it's way down the hill. Maybe one of you will be quicker than me and grab a pic.
> 
> I think it was a wedding one.  No funeral flowers or cortege.



It was in the church in Elm Park.  I was going to take a picture but was too embarrassed.  Huge stretch hummer limo type thing as well. 

Crash outside the church on Brixton Hill an hour ago as well.  Hope nobody was on the pavement 'cos one of the cars is on the pavement   It's still there.  Police are directing traffic

and yes, it was a wedding.  There was also a Wedding Special Routemaster parked in Elm Park


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2014)

An Eddie stobart lorry and they would have had the full wedding vehicle house..


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 26, 2014)

Is there something odd happening to the water quality around here?

Have just had to abandon making dinner - clean pan of water we were boiling for pasta was full of small soft white flakes/scum/bits - as if there was handfull of fine bread crumbs in there. We wondered if something had accidentally fallen into the pan and washed it out, filled with clean water, but the same thing happened again. I checked the water in our kettle and it looked the same. I thought my tea looked a bit scummy this morning, it had a hard water sort of surface to it. buscador says she has been routinely sieving tea for for this reason for a while. Yuck.

For years I used to filter all my water (after the mid '80s 'harmless' lavae in the water incident) but for about the last decade we hadn't bothered as the water quality seemed to have improved - it tasted a lot better.

Anyone else noticed anything?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is there something odd happening to the water quality around here?
> 
> Have just had to abandon making dinner - clean pan of water we were boiling for pasta was full of small soft white flakes/scum/bits - as if there was handfull of fine bread crumbs in there. We wondered if something had accidentally fallen into the pan and washed it out, filled with clean water, but the same thing happened again. I checked the water in our kettle and it looked the same. I thought my tea looked a bit scummy this morning, it had a hard water sort of surface to it. buscador says she has been routinely sieving tea for for this reason for a while. Yuck.
> 
> ...



The amount of limescale we get in the kettle is untrue.  Sick of it.  Sure it's got worse, as have to clean it a lot more regularly.  Maybe it's because it's a metal kettle rather than a plastic one?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The amount of limescale we get in the kettle is untrue.  Sick of it.  Sure it's got worse, as have to clean it a lot more regularly.  Maybe it's because it's a metal kettle rather than a plastic one?


Stangely we don't have any plastic pans...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Stangely we don't have any plastic pans...



Oh right, I was actually talking about why this current kettle gets more limescale, but as it's obviously not a plastic vs metal thing... sorry I dunno


----------



## leanderman (Jul 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The amount of limescale we get in the kettle is untrue.  Sick of it.  Sure it's got worse, as have to clean it a lot more regularly.  Maybe it's because it's a metal kettle rather than a plastic one?



I think it might be getting worse. My kettle rattles like hell with limescale


----------



## Manter (Jul 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It was in the church in Elm Park.  I was going to take a picture but was too embarrassed.  Huge stretch hummer limo type thing as well.
> 
> Crash outside the church on Brixton Hill an hour ago as well.  Hope nobody was on the pavement 'cos one of the cars is on the pavement   It's still there.  Police are directing traffic
> 
> and yes, it was a wedding.  There was also a Wedding Special Routemaster parked in Elm Park


I think the groom was from Leander Road. Walked past earlier and there was a stretch limo, lots of identically dressed men in tails fussing about tying coloured streamers to all the cars in the wedding party, and a woman in an enormous floral housecoat and rollers shouting at them between cigarettes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> I think the groom was from Leander Road. Walked past earlier and there was a stretch limo, lots of identically dressed men in tails fussing about tying coloured streamers to all the cars in the wedding party, and a woman in an enormous floral housecoat and rollers shouting at them between cigarettes.





How do you know the groom was from Leander Road?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I think it might be getting worse. My kettle rattles like hell with limescale



Reassuring to know I'm not just imagining it then 

Dread to think what it's doing to washing machine


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 26, 2014)

Lbc are reporting an accident on the St Matthews road and  Brixton hill junction going northbound, Traffic tailing back.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2014)

The Night Market was quite busy last night. It's open till 11 tonight if it's your thing. 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/brixton-night-market-in-windrush-square-until-11pm-tonight/

Mind you, you've got to love the way that _pop up_ drinking is actively encouraged in the square now.


----------



## Manter (Jul 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How do you know the groom was from Leander Road?


Because the house they were going in and out of was on Leander Road....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Because the house they were going in and out of was on Leander Road....



oh right.  Didn't have far to travel for the wedding then


----------



## Smick (Jul 27, 2014)

Manter said:


> I think the groom was from Leander Road. Walked past earlier and there was a stretch limo, lots of identically dressed men in tails fussing about tying coloured streamers to all the cars in the wedding party, and a woman in an enormous floral housecoat and rollers shouting at them between cigarettes.


 
A most wonderfully described scene Manter
Almost captures SW2 with the same clarity with which Rockwell painted that folksy American small town bit.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 27, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I think it might be getting worse. My kettle rattles like hell with limescale



I'm still really worried about the water quality - *is it safe*?  It obviously wasn't just the usual limescale (hard bits in kettle no different from usual that I've noticed)

It was small soft bits of white stuff in the water - if it wasn't in an empty open pan I doubt we'd have noticed. yuk - perhaps its been like this for days and we didn't? tea has looked sort of scummy for a while - I thought it was the teabags or the milk. I feel ill thinking about it.

The white stuff only appeared when the water was boiling it looked clear out of the tap.  I sieved some of the white stuff out they looked like very small scummy pieces of poached egg, white, foamy, soft filmy bits, that sort of disintergrated/disappeared when I rubbed them between my fingers.* I've never seen anything like it in water before. *
I left the water in the pan and it has an oily looking residue floating on the surface now. I boiled some more fresh water this morning no white bits today but the surface still looks sort of oily, though not as bad as yesterday.

To be on the safe side we just drank wine last night. This morning I resorted to drinking the free coconut water we got at the show last week. I've been out to buy water filters and bottled water now.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 27, 2014)

I've just phoned Thames Water surprised to find they have 24 helpline - they said it was 'fungus' and 'fungal bacterial' growth - yuck! oh and of course they say its perfectly safe. I'm waiting to be contacted by a engineer in next 24 hours. Is it just our house - does no one else have this problem?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> <snip> does no one else have this problem?


No, but seeing as there's somebody in your house with less than great health, IMHO it's reasonable to be a bit more wary about the water quality than what TW thinks a healthy adult should get away with.

So far, apart from being cut off for no apparent reason and even less notice, the only thing which has got into the water supply here (touch wood) is fine grit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> To be on the safe side we just drank wine last night.



Yes.. this is our strategy too every time we're worried about the water quality.  Yet we still seem to wake up feeling a bit shit.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 27, 2014)

Greebo said:


> No, but seeing as there's somebody in your house with less than great health, IMHO it's reasonable to be a bit more wary about the water quality than what TW thinks a healthy adult should get away with.
> 
> So far, apart from being cut off for no apparent reason and even less notice, the only thing which has got into the water supply here (touch wood) is fine grit.



Thanks. I did mention to Thames Water that someone here has been unwell all week - which might or not be be related. Either way filtered water for boiling and bottled for drinking for us until I get a reasonable explaination. Bottled water is so heavy and yet another expense . . .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't know what kind of fungus it is and whether this study relates to the same thing, but this is interesting:



> *BIO Intelligence Service performed a literature review for Defra’s Drinking Water Inspectorate in order to ensure that knowledge on fungi is up to date and to create an inventory of fungal taxa that have been isolated from drinking water.*
> 
> Indeed, diverse fungal species are frequently present in drinking water distribution systems and in water from the tap. Severe fungal infections occurred in immuno-compromised patients (for example from HIV/AIDS, chemotherapy or treatment following transplant), justifying specific measures of water monitoring and treatment in hospitals. However, the consequences for the general population of fungi presence in water were unclear.
> 
> The factors affecting the numbers and species of fungi present, such as water source and treatment, and the known implications for human health were analysed. Except for rare cutaneous allergies and benign infections, where the origin from drinking water remains uncertain, the  existence of a risk is not documented. Apart from epidemiological surveillance  and research, no specific  action is  recommended.



Worth finding out more


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 28, 2014)

Lots of angry drivers this morning, and then I found out the reason: 
http://instagram.com/p/q_OpwKsfHs/


----------



## colacubes (Jul 28, 2014)

Shit!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Lots of angry drivers this morning, and then I found out the reason:
> http://instagram.com/p/q_OpwKsfHs/


Like a glove


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 28, 2014)

How is that even possible on that stretch of the street?!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 28, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> How is that even possible on that stretch of the street?!



Could have come round the corner from Gresham Road way too fast and flipped it maybe?  Would have had to be before rush hour though.  It does seem logistically quite tricky!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2014)

There was another car up on the pavement on the other side of the road, facing the right way, with the front right side all bashed in. I can't figure it out.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2014)

Hard to believe that no driving offence has occurred


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 28, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Hard to believe that no driving offence has occurred


At the very least, it's probably a parking violation.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> How is that even possible on that stretch of the street?!


Cars can do funny things. I remember seeing this car somehow ending up upside down on an almost empty stretch of Coldharbour Lane. 





http://www.urban75.org/blog/coldharbour-lane-car-crash/


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 28, 2014)

Quite an achievement...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2014)

Bloody hell!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 28, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know what kind of fungus it is and whether this study relates to the same thing, but this is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth finding out more



Thanks for that, even though its a bit worrying. I spoke to someone in Thames water quality dept today, who asked if there was anyone ill/ vulnerable here - then went on to say she thought it was water hardness (?) but is sending someone out to check.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thanks for that, even though its a bit worrying. I spoke to someone in Thames water quality dept today, who asked if there was anyone ill/ vulnerable here - then went on to say she thought it was water hardness (?) but is sending someone out to check.



actually they closed down my daughter's school a few weeks ago (just for a day) because it failed its water quality check - so I guess it isn't something we can take for granted.


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> actually they closed down my daughter's school a few weeks ago (just for a day) because it failed its water quality check - so I guess it isn't something we can take for granted.


 Do they check frequently or did they just happen to do a test and realise it had been that way?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> Do they check frequently or did they just happen to do a test and realise it had been that way?



I believe it's a frequent thing...


----------



## se5 (Jul 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> Do they check frequently or did they just happen to do a test and realise it had been that way?



I believe there are a whole host of bodies that are responsible for ensuring the quality of water and which undertake regular monitoring as well as the water companies - Health Protection Agency, Drinking Water Inspectorate, Ofwat - I vaguely recall having a rather drunken conversation with a civil servant about it a few years ago: it all seemed quite complicated but I came away reassured that our water is generally fine and that any problems are dealt with quickly.


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2014)

It's good to know that they are monitoring these things in schools.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2014)

Kaff was very busy indeed for a Monday night...


----------



## colacubes (Jul 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Kaff was very busy indeed for a Monday night...



Tbh most pubs and restaurants end up busy on a Monday due to le Village not being open.  I see a stream of confused tourists outside my gaff pretty much every Monday with faces aghast when they realise they can't queue for pizza


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2014)

dogmatique said:


> Quite an achievement...



Going to have to nick that one to show an old Brixtonian who used to work on that stretch.  After showing her picture of the crash on Brixton Hill the other day, she said the one thing she didn't miss about Brixton was the amount of accidents


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a pop up arriving at cornucopia. They are describing their menu as ‘Moo, Baa, Oink – Rissoles & Real Ales’ 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/...village-with-moo-baa-oink-rissoles-real-ales/


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 29, 2014)

Mmmm, rissoles. Otherwise known as meatballs. I don't object to them (or this popup) on principle but sorry, the name reminds me of wartime scarcity and pucks made of mechanically recovered meat and gristle, padded out with a lot of flour.

(mind you: does the £5 a plate include the "Ale"? If so it might be called good value, for people who like Ale. Ale not included makes each little meatball pretty expensive.)


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2014)

Not a fan of these people, are you editor? 

I have no issue whatsoever with the design and wording of their menu myself. Somehow I suspect that if they had produced picture-free, professional looking serious business menu they'd probably been accused of pretentiousness instead.

As for the prices, £10 per person without drink is, IMO, perfectly good value for a meal.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2014)

T & P said:


> Not a fan of these people, are you editor?
> 
> I have no issue whatsoever with the design and wording of their menu myself. Somehow I suspect that if they had produced picture-free, professional looking serious business menu they'd probably been accused of pretentiousness instead.


I just find the menu infantile but you're welcome to love the Moo Oink Baa concept.  Your second point is all inaccurate speculation.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> (mind you: does the £5 a plate include the "Ale"? If so it might be called good value, for people who like Ale. Ale not included makes each little meatball pretty expensive.)


No, the ale is on top, so the recommended portion of 2-3 dishes is going to cost £10-£15 plus whatever they're charging for the ale.

Not that bad for a comfortable restaurant if the portions are decent enough, but this is the Villaaage so you'll be sat in one of the walkways which can be swelteringly hot in summer.


----------



## elmpp (Jul 29, 2014)

editor said:


> No, the ale is on top, so the recommended portion of 2-3 dishes is going to cost £10-£15 plus whatever they're charging for the ale.
> 
> Not that bad for a comfortable restaurant if the portions are decent enough, but this is the Villaaage so you'll be sat in one of the walkways which can be swelteringly hot in summer.


Yawn


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I just find the menu infantile but you're welcome to love the Moo Oink Baa concept.  Your second point is all inaccurate speculation.


They have a choice of salads for veggies.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 29, 2014)

But the veggie options don't make such interesting noises when they are ripped from the ground.....


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> But the veggie options don't make such interesting noises when they are ripped from the ground.....



they could go meeeep.  Or unkthud.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, really. 


> But what about the Grass Arena, served in a brown-paper-bag-wrapped bottle, park-bench style, and made with Carlsberg Special Brew, chilli-infused whisky, cranberry syrup and Buckfast tonic wine? Could anything potable be wrangled from such a cornershop collection? It’s named after a book by local reformed-alcoholic-turned-chess-pro John Healy...
> http://www.timeout.com/london/bars-pubs/communion-bar


----------



## Belushi (Jul 29, 2014)

I had to check the date to make sure it wasn't an April fool.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 29, 2014)

I went after a meal in angels and gypsies. I don't remember seeing that drink. It's an odd space -  weird religiousy pictures on the walls and a bit of a strange atmosphere although it's not really my kind of place and it wasn't very busy. 
I remember wondering how long it will stay open, or at least themed as it is, as it didn't feel very much like a Camberwell type of place.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 29, 2014)

elmpp said:


> Yawn



How strikingly eloquent.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 29, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> How strikingly eloquent.



Less is ...


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 29, 2014)

Who the fuck could manage to eat 6 snooker ball sized breaded deep fried meatballs? I'd need to crawl into a hole and lie there trying to digest them like a snake.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes, really.


Apart from the ludicrous bar and risible drinks they are serving only Time Out has writing this poor: 





> Each table comes with a sample of the blood and body of Christ: a glass of communion wine, sickly sweet as a priest’s whispered inducement, and a wafer authentically dry as his old cassocks.



I remember Time Out being quite good back in the day but maybe it's because I was much younger


----------



## Smick (Jul 29, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Apart from the ludicrous bar and risible drinks they are serving only Time Out has writing this poor:
> 
> I remember Time Out being quite good back in the day but maybe it's because I was much younger


It's because back in the day it was not free. Now, they want only to fill pages as cheaply as possible and get massive circulation, by giving it out at the tube, to hoik up ad prices. Lower costs, increase income.

I used to subscribe to Time Out, now I don't take it for free.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 29, 2014)

Smick said:


> It's because back in the day it was not free. Now, they want only to fill pages as cheaply as possible and get massive circulation, by giving it out at the tube, to hoik up ad prices. Lower costs, increase income.
> 
> I used to subscribe to Time Out, now I don't take it for free.


I been out of London for 5 years and I didn't even know it had gone free. But I stopped buying it about 10 years ago because it had gone steadily down hill imo.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 30, 2014)

editor said:


> There is a pop up arriving at cornucopia. They are describing their menu as ‘Moo, Baa, Oink – Rissoles & Real Ales’
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/07/the-pickled-fork-arrive-at-cornercopia-brixton-village-with-moo-baa-oink-rissoles-real-ales/



No Welsh chip shop rissole option


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 30, 2014)

Moo Baa Oink.

is that what grown adults are reduced to now?  pointing at menus and shouting the noise their preferred dinner would make, like over-caffeinated toddlers.

i fucking hate infantilism. 

and fun.  i r_eally_ hate fun.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's one for all the Brixton based beliebers out there...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Here's one for all the Brixton based beliebers out there...



it's a US clothing label: http://www.brixton.com/


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 31, 2014)

editor said:


> Cars can do funny things. I remember seeing this car somehow ending up upside down on an almost empty stretch of Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is nuts, did you see this one from the other day? Happened at Elephant and Castle (sorry to _crash_ the Brixton thread!)
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...pe-after-bmw-plunges-into-subway-9636671.html


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2014)

OMFG!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2014)

This Saturday: Boycott Israeli Goods action planned for central Brixton, 12pm Saturday 2nd August


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 31, 2014)

On my way to brixton tube at 7.45 near wh smiths, I passed a drunk guy carrying a can of drink in one hand and a seagull in the other.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 31, 2014)

only counts if that was 7.45 am....


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 31, 2014)

Not a Vet said:


> On my way to brixton tube at 7.45 near wh smiths, I passed a drunk guy carrying a can of drink in one hand and a seagull in the other.


Years ago me and my wife were walking down the end of Pulross road and saw a really cool looking Rastafarian guy leading a Shetland pony. He was sober though so not sure if it counts


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2014)

There was a bloke in The Albert once with a tiny bat hanging upside down asleep.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2014)

last week, I saw a man in Herne Hill eating some soup outside Sesami as a turtle (or tortoise? terrapin? it was little) frolicked on the table top.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 31, 2014)

Not a Vet said:


> On my way to brixton tube at 7.45 near wh smiths, I passed a drunk guy carrying a can of drink in one hand and a seagull in the other.


A new type of cocktail?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2014)

Crap tesco on Tulse Hill is fenced off, including the petrol station.  No idea why, but there are skips behind the fencing, and hard hats being worn.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Crap tesco on Tulse Hill is fenced off, including the petrol station.  No idea why, but there are skips behind the fencing, and hard hats being worn.


Closed for 2 weeks for a refurb, I overheard while buying picnic items on Sunday.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 31, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> last week, I saw a man in Herne Hill eating some soup outside Sesami as a turtle (or tortoise? terrapin? it was little) frolicked on the table top.



No way.... SOUP????


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 31, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> last week, I saw a man in Herne Hill eating some soup outside Sesami as a turtle (or tortoise? terrapin? it was little) frolicked on the table top.


mock turtle soup ?


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 31, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> only counts if that was 7.45 am....



Yep, this morning. Seagull didn't look particularly bothered. I'd like to think that after sleeping the booze off, he's now wondering wtf


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2014)

It looks like the A&C deli on Atlantic Road has closed for its summer break. Damn!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 31, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Years ago me and my wife were walking down the end of Pulross road and saw a really cool looking Rastafarian guy leading a Shetland pony. He was sober though so not sure if it counts



There used to be a stable yard on Hargwyne street( now flats) and the rasta man worked there.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2014)

editor said:


> It looks like the A&C deli on Atlantic Road has closed for its summer break. Damn!


Takes me by surprise every year! Cafe Max is also closing on Monday for most of August.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 31, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> There used to be a stable yard on Hargwyne street( now flats) and the rasta man worked there.


Tbh I got a wave of relief when I read your post. It was such an odd sight I never quite believed my own eyes. If my wife wasn't with me at the time I'd have kept it to myself and put it down to a flashback.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Takes me by surprise every year! Cafe Max is also closing on Monday for most of August.


I almost walked into the shutter - that's how much I was taken by surprise!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 31, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Tbh I got a wave of relief when I read your post. It was such an odd sight I never quite believed my own eyes. If my wife wasn't with me at the time I'd have kept it to myself and put it down to a flashback.


Do you remember the pink tank that was parked on Acre lane around 1995? I left the fridge at 5am one morning the worse for wear and saw this big pink tank driving towards us, Hmm this acid is strong i said to my mate, he then ruined it all by telling me it was real.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2014)

editor said:


> It looks like the A&C deli on Atlantic Road has closed for its summer break. Damn!



Yep.  Last day open was Saturday.


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 1, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Do you remember the pink tank that was parked on Acre lane around 1995?



(Pedant's corner - How many times?)

It was pink but it wasn't a tank.


----------



## technical (Aug 1, 2014)

This conversation has been had before. There definitely was a tank outside the tyre place on Acre Lane in the mid 90s. The owner had some kind of grievance with Lambeth council and used to drive around the one way system at times with banners all over it. Sometimes there were two fingers a v sign sticking out of the gun barrel. 

Pretty sure it wasn't an acid flash back!


----------



## se5 (Aug 1, 2014)

technical said:


> This conversation has been had before. There definitely was a tank outside the tyre place on Acre Lane in the mid 90s. The owner had some kind of grievance with Lambeth council and used to drive around the one way system at times with banners all over it. Sometimes there were two fingers a v sign sticking out of the gun barrel.
> 
> Pretty sure it wasn't an acid flash back!



See http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/down-memory-lane-that-white-tank.104519/


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 1, 2014)

Quote from 2008
*
Pedant warning*

My friend George, who knows about this sort of thing, told me that it wasn't a tank, it was a mobile gun. The main difference, apparently, is that a mobile gun is a lot lighter, as it doesn't have the armour plating, so it can be driven on public roads without making enormous ruts in the tarmac.

I just thought people would like to know.​


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2014)

It's AUGUST!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> Quote from 2008
> *
> Pedant warning*
> 
> ...




I think most of us do already know it's not a tank (having been told here and elsewhere that it's not several times) but we _just don't care_ because it's a lot easier to say tank and have people be able to visualise a pink (or yellow at one point) tank than say 'mobile gun - oh, if you don't know what that is it looks like a tank just more lightweight because of the lack of armour plating. If it was a tank it would rip up the tarmac so wouldn't be allowed on the road' each time.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 1, 2014)

Lightweight unarmoured pink mobile gun.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2014)

August 2014 thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-august-2014.326185/


----------

